# Taylor McWilliams and Hondo's Brixton Empire: Brixton Village, Market Row, Pope's Road, Lost In Brixton and Club 414



## phillm (Oct 2, 2017)

And sadly here's a bit of bad news.

Revealed: 'For sale' sign hoisted over Brixton Market


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2017)

Oh


phillm said:


> And sadly here's a bit of bad news.
> 
> Revealed: 'For sale' sign hoisted over Brixton Market


Fuck. I think that worth a thread of its own. I posted more about the markets here: Brixton for sale: Brixton Village and Market Row are on the market for £30m


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2017)

Some interesting comments from FB friends. I think this really will finish off the market as a place having any kind of connection with the past (or, indeed, the reasons for its listed status):



> Shit, this is really bad news for all the tenents - both businesses and the artist studios.
> 
> Footfall has fallen and a lot of the smaller independents will really struggle if the new owners decide to up rents or do a flashy 'referb'.
> 
> The new owners will up rents regardless, because if they pay £30 million for what is currently a complex in decline (the decline may or may not be linked to the chaos in Atlantic Rd and Brixton Station Rd, and its' effect on shopping in Brixton per se), they'll want to recoup their outlay as fast as possible, which means sweating their new asset.


----------



## Dil Green (Oct 2, 2017)

Profit-taking by the current owner. As suggested above, new owner  (assuming it's not some boring pension-fund type group - which would be good, but unlikely) is likely to want routes to increased property value - which means reviving the 2007 plan to build flats on top - only this time it will be many more flats (8 stories?), with (I predict) a 'clever' scheme to keep the market open during construction. Squire & co as architects? I wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## Tropi (Oct 2, 2017)

Crap.


----------



## mao (Oct 2, 2017)

This is the last nail in the coffee...


----------



## blameless77 (Oct 2, 2017)

It definitely doesn't look good. I've been renting a studio via ASC since 2010, during which time my rent has tripled. I was already dreading the rent review in January. Now I'm worried it could be the last one...


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 2, 2017)

So is it really a given that the new landlord will be worse than the current one? 

This might be good news for the 414, at least for a while...maybe the plans for their building will go on the back burner for a year or two.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 2, 2017)

Dil Green said:


> Profit-taking by the current owner. As suggested above, new owner  (assuming it's not some boring pension-fund type group - which would be good, but unlikely) is likely to want routes to increased property value - which means reviving the 2007 plan to build flats on top - only this time it will be many more flats (8 stories?), with (I predict) a 'clever' scheme to keep the market open during construction. Squire & co as architects? I wouldn't be surprised...



The markets are listed now. So don't think that could happen.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The markets are listed now. So don't think that could happen.


Being listed doesn't guarantee that a building will never get altered or flattened. 

Ninety listed buildings demolished


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 5, 2017)

editor said:


> Being listed doesn't guarantee that a building will never get altered or flattened.
> 
> Ninety listed buildings demolished



And then of course there's the mysterious arson bug that affects so many listed buildings that stand in the way of profitable developments...


----------



## Dil Green (Oct 7, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The markets are listed now. So don't think that could happen.


Listed building status is paper-thin protection - not any sort of guarantee. 
Clever architects are great at finding ways to make it look nice, while gutting the reality. In this case, preserving the entrance facades and the market, while keeping the housing set back above would probably be a goer.


----------



## Dil Green (Oct 7, 2017)

Check out the price of public land in brixton.
http://neweconomics.org/check-your-...ighbour&utm_campaign=landmap1&source=landmap1


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

Dil Green said:


> Listed building status is paper-thin protection - not any sort of guarantee.
> Clever architects are great at finding ways to make it look nice, while gutting the reality. In this case, preserving the entrance facades and the market, while keeping the housing set back above would probably be a goer.


Indeed - and you can see an example of that right next door with Walton Lodge.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 9, 2017)

Dil Green said:


> Listed building status is paper-thin protection - not any sort of guarantee.
> Clever architects are great at finding ways to make it look nice, while gutting the reality. In this case, preserving the entrance facades and the market, while keeping the housing set back above would probably be a goer.


Facadism


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

RoyReed said:


> Facadism










This one was an absolute shocker. The architects and everyone involved in the project should hang their heads in shame.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 9, 2017)

editor said:


> This one was an absolute shocker. The architects and everyone involved in the project should hang their heads in shame.


Yes, it's criminal, or at least it should be.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 9, 2017)

Dil Green said:


> Listed building status is paper-thin protection - not any sort of guarantee.
> Clever architects are great at finding ways to make it look nice, while gutting the reality. In this case, preserving the entrance facades and the market, while keeping the housing set back above would probably be a goer.



Not sure that would be the case with the markets. It's Grade 2 listed. The listing reason Includes the roof of market row and Brixton village.

Also the internals of Reliance Arcade.



> ; * Interiors: Reliance Arcade retains black vitrolite in the tiny shops' frontages; the open glazed and concrete truss roof structure of Market Row and the open glazed and curved steel truss roof structure of Granville Arcade (Brixton Village) impressively lights the shopping avenues inside, the plan of which are of particular interest at Granville


;


BRIXTON MARKETS - RELIANCE ARCADE, MARKET ROW AND GRANVILLE ARCADE (BRIXTON VILLAGE), Lambeth - 1393881| Historic England

So it is not only exterior frontage that's protected.

The question is why if it was possible to put in plans to build housing on top the present owners didn't do that? As it would have increased value if it was sold with planing permission for alterations.

Like listing the Rec like listing the markets isn't complete protection. It wasn't imo a waste of time imo to get markets listed. It stopped the first plans to build on it. It gives the covered markets a status architecturally they didn't have before. The listing also is for the markets later importance as shopping area for the Windrush generation.

One of my problems with listing is that it protects buildings but doesn't stop gentrification.

Listing helps but is not total safeguard. Unless it's Grade 2 star listing like the Brixton Windmill.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 9, 2017)

A possible scenario for the covered markets is a restoration job and letting out shops to upmarket business. See Bermondsey market as example. ( A job for Squires)


That would begin accord with architectural side of listing if not to the markets historical heritage for the working class Afro Carribbean community.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> A possible scenario for the covered markets is a restoration job and letting out shops to upmarket business. See Bermondsey market as example. ( A job for Squires)
> 
> 
> That would begin accord with architectural side of listing if not to the markets historical heritage for the working class Afro Carribbean community.


We had this discussion on urban before and it seems that the historical heritage bit don't mean jack in terms of protecting that mix. It's already shifted massively from being a market I'd describe as predominately Afro-Caribbean.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2017)

The Voice has posted an article that makes some good points:



> What was once an area bustling with a predominantly Caribbean culture and people and affordable rents, has transformed to an area where faces of colour are seldom seen enjoying a glass of wine in The Ritzy cafe, unlike the upwardly-mobile white customers and new-build residents.





> What is also not up for debate is the way that black and Asian stall holders as well as their loyal customers who have patronised them since Windrush for Caribbean and African produce, are being systematically pushed out by astronomical commercial and residential property prices. Even spending a day in Brixton is becoming a different and less accessible experience for many who helped put it on the map in terms of culture and fun.



Not sure where they're going with this point, mind:


> Is it a coincidence that iconic record shop owner and music promotor Blacker Dread had to shut-up shop forever in 2014, convicted for money laundering after all those years making Brixton sound like home?



Brixton Market and Village on sale for £30,000,000


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 29, 2017)

editor said:


> The Voice has posted an article that makes some good points:
> 
> Not sure where they're going with this point, mind:
> 
> ...



*Mr Martin's* conviction and imprisonment was covered here:

Brixton's Blacker Dread jailed for two and a half years for money laundering

*Andrea Photiou* should clarify what connection there is between that matter and the proposed sale of Brixton Market, as well as her knowledge of, and in expertise in the history of the Caribbean community in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

Statement from Lambeth:


> A decision to put the freehold of Brixton Market, comprising Brixton Village and Market Row, up for sale by owners London & Associated Properties (LAP) was acted on immediately by Lambeth Council.
> 
> 
> Brixton Village and Market Row are crucially important local assets that, together with our street markets, help define the town centre. Ensuring that the future is secure for both Brixton Market and its traders is a top priority for Lambeth Council.
> ...




Love Lambeth


----------



## CH1 (Oct 30, 2017)

editor said:


> Statement from Lambeth:
> Love Lambeth


That's a relief then.
If the operators have a lease until 2036 (nearly 20 years to go) it seems surprising that the freehold was being marketed for £30 million.

Maybe that's a smokescreen to justify Lambeth saying: "For these reasons, when we were informed about the intended sale we closely examined the situation surrounding the freehold and how that relates to the day to day running of the market by the current leaseholders Groupe Geraurd. Lambeth Council considered making a bid for the freehold, but our financial analysis indicated that we could not submit a bid at a competitive level." ???


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> That's a relief then.
> If the operators have a lease until 2036 (nearly 20 years to go) it seems surprising that the freehold was being marketed for £30 million.
> 
> Maybe that's a smokescreen to justify Lambeth saying: "For these reasons, when we were informed about the intended sale we closely examined the situation surrounding the freehold and how that relates to the day to day running of the market by the current leaseholders Groupe Geraurd. Lambeth Council considered making a bid for the freehold, but our financial analysis indicated that we could not submit a bid at a competitive level." ???


I'll be amazed if there aren't notable changes taking place soon after the sale takes place. Landlords are landlords after all.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 30, 2017)

editor said:


> Statement from Lambeth:
> 
> 
> 
> Love Lambeth



The statement from Cllr Bennett appears to me to suggest that Lambeth Council played a leading role in getting the covered markets listed. I don't remember that. Am I wrong?

I do remember one local Ward Cllr being quite enthusiastic about the owners London and Associated Properties redevelopment plans for the markets. The plans which sparked off the campaign to get it listed.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The statement from Cllr Bennett appears to me to suggest that Lambeth Council played a leading role in getting the covered markets listed. I don't remember that. Am I wrong?


I don't recall that either. You could probably get a feel for how it was via the thread on here from that time.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 2, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The statement from Cllr Bennett appears to me to suggest that Lambeth Council played a leading role in getting the covered markets listed. I don't remember that. Am I wrong?
> 
> I do remember one local Ward Cllr being quite enthusiastic about the owners London and Associated Properties redevelopment plans for the markets. The plans which sparked off the campaign to get it listed.



Bennett, as is usual for him, is amending the narrative to favour Lambeth.  They had very little to do with it, while the traders had a lot to do with it.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2017)

Oh dear Revealed: Mike Ashley's Sports Direct eyes deal to buy Brixton Market


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh dear Revealed: Mike Ashley's Sports Direct eyes deal to buy Brixton Market


Oh Christ - sounds like he has a vision of some inner circle of hell by which "Brixton Market is the new Camden Market", with gullible teens from across Europe being sold crappy footwear and sportswear with some spurious cachet of street *edginess* as part of the Brixton brand.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh dear Revealed: Mike Ashley's Sports Direct eyes deal to buy Brixton Market



It could be that Mike Ashley might have good plans for the market. I don't think we should judge until we have all the evidence in front of us.It could be that the new reality under Mike will benefit Brixton.


----------



## Twattor (Nov 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh dear Revealed: Mike Ashley's Sports Direct eyes deal to buy Brixton Market


Hasn't he already acquired popes road?  He obviously fancies being some sort of feudal lord of the manor.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> It could be that Mike Ashley might have good plans for the market. I don't think we should judge until we have all the evidence in front of us.It could be that the new reality under Mike will benefit Brixton.


This is the kind of business he runs: 



> The billionaire retailer Mike Ashley has been running Sports Direct like a Victorian workhouse, building his success on a business model that treats workers “without dignity or respect”, a scathing parliamentary inquiry has found.
> The report by the business, innovation and skills (BIS) select committee, which was triggered by a Guardian investigation last year, said Ashley had used “appalling working practices” and treated his “workers as commodities rather than as human beings”.
> 
> The committee’s chairman, Iain Wright, said: _“_Whistleblowers, parts of the media and a trade union shone a light on work practices at Sports Direct, and what they revealed was extremely disturbing. The evidence we heard points to a business whose working practices are closer to that of a Victorian workhouse than that of a modern, reputable high street retailer. For this to occur in the UK in 2016 is a serious indictment of the management at Sports Direct and Mike Ashley, as the face of Sports Direct, must be held accountable for these failings.
> ...



Mike Ashley running Sports Direct like 'Victorian workhouse'


----------



## CH1 (Nov 30, 2017)

Twattor said:


> Hasn't he already acquired popes road?  He obviously fancies being some sort of feudal lord of the manor.


Somebody has acquired Popes Road - the pound plus shop where I get my diaries every year is having a closing down sale - and hasn't ordered in 2018 diaries. I guess I will have to pop up to Walworth Road?


----------



## happyshopper (Nov 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Somebody has acquired Popes Road - the pound plus shop where I get my diaries every year is having a closing down sale - and hasn't ordered in 2018 diaries. I guess I will have to pop up to Walworth Road?


Oh no! It's one of my favourite Brixton shops.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> Oh no! It's one of my favourite Brixton shops.


It's the start of the final corporate takeover that's going to crush any small business that sits in a prime location.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 30, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> Oh no! It's one of my favourite Brixton shops.


Yes - they did all sorts from vacuum gags, bulbs, cooking utensils etc. A bit like a mini Robills for those with a very long memory.

Meanwhile the good news is is you want a selection of cheap diaries I can recommend Card Factory on the ground floor level of the Elephant & Castle Shopping centre - which is itself due to be demolished of course.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Yes - they did all sorts from vacuum gags, bulbs, cooking utensils etc. A bit like a mini Robills for those with a very long memory.
> 
> Meanwhile the good news is is you want a selection of cheap diaries I can recommend Card Factory on the ground floor level of the Elephant & Castle Shopping centre - which is itself due to be demolished of course.



It was a useful shop. I used it over the years. Bought window blinds there.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Yes - they did all sorts from vacuum gags, bulbs, cooking utensils etc. A bit like a mini Robills for those with a very long memory.
> 
> Meanwhile the good news is is you want a selection of cheap diaries I can recommend Card Factory on the ground floor level of the Elephant & Castle Shopping centre - which is itself due to be demolished of course.



Elephant and Castle - another place I shop at on way home- under threat.


----------



## Twattor (Dec 1, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Yes - they did all sorts from vacuum gags, bulbs, cooking utensils etc. A bit like a mini Robills for those with a very long memory.
> 
> Meanwhile the good news is is you want a selection of cheap diaries I can recommend Card Factory on the ground floor level of the Elephant & Castle Shopping centre - which is itself due to be demolished of course.


Best shop in brixton.  It always has the things that you can't find anywhere else. My go-to shop. I'll really miss it when it has gone.

Sports direct will be a very poor replacement.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2017)

Kind of sums up Brixton these days.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 22, 2018)

Irish property tycoon wins battle to buy Brixton Market


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Irish property tycoon wins battle to buy Brixton Market


The new owners sound like Gentrification Central from that article.


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 24, 2018)

just been told that the market has been bought by a company owned by a Texan billionaire although he might in in business with the Irish guy who was supposed to have bought it. there is a meeting between the new owners and the market shops/traders on Monday, hopefully more will be revealed


----------



## alcopop (Mar 24, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> just been told that the market has been bought by a company owned by a Texan billionaire although he might in in business with the Irish guy who was supposed to have bought it. there is a meeting between the new owners and the market shops/traders on Monday, hopefully more will be revealed


Was in the times today I think


----------



## Winot (Mar 24, 2018)

Texan DJ socialite’s company says it has bought Brixton Market


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2018)

It'll turn to shit.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 1, 2018)

FFS. Brixton Market has joined the Billionaire's Plaything club, along with this country's newspapers, luxury hotels, jewellers etc. The plutocracy is getting stronger every day. I never thought they'd want in on Brixton. You couldn't make it up. Almost makes me want to vote Corbyn.


----------



## sw16er (Apr 4, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> FFS. Brixton Market has joined the Billionaire's Plaything club, along with this country's newspapers, luxury hotels, jewellers etc. The plutocracy is getting stronger every day. I never thought they'd want in on Brixton. You couldn't make it up. Almost makes me want to vote Corbyn.



Aidan Brooks of Tribeca Holdings is apparently one of the new owners of the Market. I wouldn't be surprised if he and the others try and turn it into a themed retail space like Spitalfields market is now. Aidan Brooks has form for this, Tribeca Holdings his company had their fingers all over the changing of Spitalfields Market.

East London’s Old Spitalfields Market Taking Shape Under Tribeca Holdings


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2018)

sw16er said:


> Aidan Brooks of Tribeca Holdings is apparently one of the new owners of the Market. I wouldn't be surprised if he and the others try and turn it into a themed retail space place like Spitalfields market is now. Aidan Brooks has form for this, Tribeca Holdings his company had their fingers all over the changing of Spitalfields Market.
> 
> East London’s Old Spitalfields Market Taking Shape Under Tribeca Holdings


That headline makes me want to vom: 


> *Property developer wants to mix luxe with local flavor on 300 year-old market site*


And then...


> Asked to compare it with Covent Garden Market, which has a similar setup with covered stalls surrounded by high-end retail and restaurants, Turf said he wants Spitalfields to be “sexier, edgier, and more selective. A destination that’s used by East End locals who have long called London home.”
> 
> Some of the new arrivals to Old Spitalfields under Turf’s watch include McQ, which has an art gallery in the basement; Belstaff; Rapha Cycle Club and a pop-up store for the online women’s fashion brand Atterley.
> 
> ...


The market is fucked.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 4, 2018)

Noooo, Spitalfields got turned to shit! This is so wrong


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 4, 2018)

It's listed, will this help??


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 4, 2018)

What can we do to fight this cunt without harming the traders?


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 4, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> It's listed, will this help??


Spitalfields was/is listed, so probably not sadly


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 4, 2018)

> Lisa Mckenzie, Class War’s former parliamentary candidate for Iain Duncan Smith’s Chingford seat, was today charged with three public order offences for allegedly causing offence to a Texan property tycoon and friend of Prince Harry.
> 
> Lisa was arrested by Bethnal Green police on 2 April for allegedly putting a sticker on a window at One Commercial Street and holding up a poster of a graveyard with the slogan “We have found homes for the rich” – a poster that has been used by Class War for over 30 years. The offences were alleged to have taken place on 19 March. The garbled charge sheet was riddled with spelling and grammar errors.
> 
> One Commercial Street, which is owned by 29-year-old billionaire socialite Taylor McWilliams, has been the focus of a long-standing “Poor Doors” against social segregation in housing. McWilliams bought the building from Redrow late last year.



Texan Billionaire Friend of Royalty Targets Class War - Class War

Friend of Prince Harry.

Class War had right idea.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 5, 2018)

If he shows his face around here....

Best to shut up. I suppose he pays solicitors to google his name.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2018)

This was a hard to write as it was to research. Ugh!

Double G&Ts all around as Market Row and Brixton Village flog-off generates ‘substantial profits’ for LAP


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2018)

Bringing it to you straight from the streets! DJs Taylor McWilliams (Brixton Market owner) and his chums Carl Waxberg, Sebastian Macdonald-Hall and Jacobi Anstruther-Gough-Calthorpe.

Yah. Totes. Southside! Actually hes from the US so maybe it's "Like, totally" or whatever. Either way, fuck off.  Thanks.


----------



## klang (Apr 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Jacobi Anstruther-Gough-Calthorpe


a posher than posh name.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2018)

littleseb said:


> a posher than posh name.


Part of the self indulgent DJ Privilege Posse! They boast that they've been 'reinvigorating the London nightlife scene since 2012'. God, I hate these fuckers.


----------



## klang (Apr 27, 2018)

editor said:


> 'reinvigorating the London nightlife scene since 2012


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2018)

Private this, exclusive that, luxury this, red carpet that, model this, utter cuntbubble that.






What’s my Weekend: Taylor McWilliams, Housekeeping


----------



## T & P (Apr 27, 2018)

Judging by his eyes one would be tempted to think he might have been higher there than Elon Musk's little convertible red car is right now.


----------



## David Clapson (May 3, 2018)

I hope Dougald Hine and Spacemakers are happy that they've given LAP such a lovely windfall and turbocharged Brixton's gentrification.  What do they have to say? In case anyone wants to ask them:
info@spacemakers.info
@_spacemakers
@dougald
Get In Touch
Dougald Hine


----------



## CH1 (May 21, 2018)

Well what do you know?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 26, 2018)

So it looks like the start of the end for the upstairs here too - rent increases ahead according to the Reclaim Brixton FB.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Part of the self indulgent DJ Privilege Posse! They boast that they've been 'reinvigorating the London nightlife scene since 2012'.


Have you tried booking them for an Offline?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Have you tried booking them for an Offline?


DJ Rich Cunt and His Over Privileged Pals on the decks! Keepin' it real.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> So it looks like the start of the end for the upstairs here too - rent increases ahead according to the Reclaim Brixton FB.


I've heard loads of artists are being kicked out of the studios. It stinks.


----------



## blameless77 (Jul 27, 2018)

editor said:


> I've heard loads of artists are being kicked out of the studios. It stinks.




Very much stinks. More to follow.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2018)

It should be "it's," for fuck's sake.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2018)

blameless77 said:


> Very much stinks. More to follow.


I think all the artists have been hoofed out now. 
Still, we've got lots and lots of deejays now to help smooth the champagne and fromage down the gullet.


----------



## nick (Dec 5, 2018)

> It should be "it's," for fuck's sake.


Big like for the grammar pedantry. Got to keep an eye on this sort of thing, thin end of the wedge and all that ;-)


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

So the new socialite rich kid owner is hell-bent on turning the Village into some kind of hot'n'happenin', music-pumpin' rival to Pop Brixton - apparently there's a recording studio coming up and there's going to be more DJs all over the place - but I have to say this bizarre kontiki-style DJ hut that gets wheeled around the place is a strange confection. 

It's equipped with really high end gear but it just seems daft to me. I've never seen anyone dancing or interacting with the thing (perhaps I've just missed those moments), but it seems weird to have a full on DJ playing to the backs of a load of diners and foodies.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2019)

Interesting stuff here. Looks like my April's Fool piece wasn't that far out. 



> Lambeth council’s planning committee will next month consider plans that could lead to significant changes in the character of Brixton Village and Market Row – the large covered markets run by Hondo Enterprises that took them over last year.
> 
> The application was published as Hondo confirmed reports that it has purchased the Pope’s Road site adjoining Brixton Village that is now occupied by Sports Direct and Flannels. The planning application does not apply to this site





> The main effect of the proposals would be to allow later opening and changes in the current balance of traders in Brixton market – allowing up to half of all premises to become food and/or drink establishments, but setting this proportion as the maximum permitted.
> 
> Brixton Village’s 83 units are currently split 70% shops (58 units) and 29% restaurants and cafés (24 units); one unit is classed as a drinking establishment.
> 
> ...




More here https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/ieListDocuments.aspx?MId=10538&x=1


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2019)

I've heard that it's going to be renamed back to Granville Arcade at some point, probably to give it some vintage appeal or something.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2019)

They;re describing this as 'Sustainable Fashion Event'. I can't say that's what I'd call it: 

 

Note the use of Granville Arcade.

'Vendeur' goes rather nicely with 'Champagne & Fromage', no?


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 6, 2019)

I think anything which encourages people to mend clothes rather than binning them and buying new is a good thing - who knows someone might go for the fizz and come out converted.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> I think anything which encourages people to mend clothes rather than binning them and buying new is a good thing - who knows someone might go for the fizz and come out converted.


I'd usually agree, but at £20 a pop this seems to be more about a fun, on-trend jolly for well-off folk rather than promoting actual "sustainable fashion," which is a "movement and process of fostering change to fashion products and the fashion system towards greater ecological integrity and social justice."


> Sustainable fashion concerns more than addressing fashion textiles or products. It comprises addressing the whole system of fashion. This means dealing with interdependent social, cultural, ecological and financial systems. It also means considering fashion from the perspective of many stakeholders - users and producers, all living species, contemporary and future dwellers on earth. Sustainable fashion therefore belongs to, and is the responsibility of citizens, public sector and private sector. A key example of the need for systems thinking in fashion is that the benefit of product level initiatives, such as replacing one fiber type for a less environmentally harmful option is eaten up by increasing volumes of fashion products



Still better than nothing, I suppose.

Sustainable fashion - Wikipedia


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm my experience, poor people tend to mend their clothes not throw them away.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> I'm my experience, poor people tend to mend their clothes not throw them away.


People of all incomes will try and fix expensive items, but with the advent of Primark and dirt-cheap clothing, far more clothing is thrown away than ever before. Why do you think all the clothing street markets vanished from Brixton? Even they can struggle to compete on the pricing of essentials.

But however you spin it, a £20 fizz-fuelled two-hour jolly falls far short of most people's idea of 'sustainable fashion.'


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2019)

Went past yesterday. There was a DJ playing directly to the posh grazers and bubbly quaffers of Champagne & Fromage. I'm struggling to think of a more soul-destroying DJ gig.



Gotta admire the amount of expensive kit though. Despite being approx 30cm from each powerful speaker, he has his own monitor set up too.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 16, 2019)

None of the speakers are expensive. Mackies are about £500 a pair and probably the cheapest things you can get away with..apart from Alto, the monitor system of choice


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2019)

twistedAM said:


> None of the speakers are expensive. Mackies are about £500 a pair and probably the cheapest things you can get away with..apart from Alto, the monitor system of choice


Including the decks and mixer (both Pioneer), that's around a grand's worth of gear to play (quietly) in front of 20 people filling their faces with champers and artisanal treats.  And the monitor is total overkill for such low audio levels.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

And here it is. 






440 capacity cocktail and beer bar with food brought in via an app. 

Lost In Brixton, ‘a concrete jungle with drinks and food,’ opens in Brixton Village on 1st August 2019


----------



## Nivag (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> And here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've listed 6 days worth of timings yet the release says open five days


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

Nivag said:


> They've listed 6 days worth of timings yet the release says open five days


This kind of thing makes me sick up a bit 






All their venues look exactly the same and attract the exact same crowd 






















Incipio Group


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 2, 2019)

High praise from the Tatler...say no more.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> High praise from the Tatler...say no more.


They've also been featured in Harper's Bazaar, GQ. Vogue, FT and the Sunday Times. Sigh.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

So they're another big money backed venture:


> Pergola operator secures £5m funding towards expansion
> 
> Incipio Group, which operates London's Pergola food courts, has secured £5m funding to open six sites over the next 18 months - including its first outside the capital.



Pergola operator secures £5m funding towards expansion


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> So they're another big money backed venture:
> 
> 
> Pergola operator secures £5m funding towards expansion



Wonder how they got that name.....


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 2, 2019)

I’ve been to a couple of Pergola venues for birthdays - they’ve been universally shit. Food and drinks run out constantly, massive queues, overcrowding x


----------



## Rushy (Jul 2, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> I’ve been to a couple of Pergola venues for birthdays - they’ve been universally shit. Food and drinks run out constantly, massive queues, overcrowding x


Aren't you supposed to use the app to order food from any restaurant in the market and it is brought to your table? Most restaurants in the market have very limited covers so they will probably appreciate it - if their micro kitchens can keep up!


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> I’ve been to a couple of Pergola venues for birthdays - they’ve been universally shit. Food and drinks run out constantly, massive queues, overcrowding x


They're making a big fuss out of their Tablesnapper app which, admittedly, is a clever way to get even  more boozers and foodies rammed into the Village and turn this new space into an extended dining room with, no doubt, DJs a plenty.

Of course, people will still have to wait if the units downstairs can't cope with demand.

They're also all pumped up at having the "independent" Heineken-backed Brixton Brewery onboard, ensuring that the beer keeps flowing (and the piss keeps reigning down on the doorways of Brixton after).

I know of at least one person living in the adjacent arch who is well pissed off by this billionaire backed scheme. He can't even fully open one of his windows and he's going to have to put up with the sound of millennials scoffing and whooping every day.



> Lost in Brixton will be breaking from the typical market dining format, using the first of its kind technology to deliver food straight from the market to the space. Using the NEW Tablesnapper app guests will be able order from the traders within Brixton Village and Market Row and runners will deliver it, allowing guests to sample the tasty and exotic range of cuisines available without having to leave the comfort of Lost in Brixton.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 2, 2019)

Have you been infected by the Daily Mail?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Have you been infected by the Daily Mail?


Come on. You can do better than this. If you don't agree with any of my comments, try constructing a counter argument rather than nonsense about the Daily Mail.

And being annoyed at people pissing in doorways is hardly reactionary right wing. It's a growing problem in Brixton - a place where the council rubber stamps more and more licensed premises adding pressure to the already microscopic provision of public toilets.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

Meanwhile, on FB:


> Brixton already resembles Leicester Square after 9pm with drunken groups staggering about, so why not add another 440 of them, because we obviously don't have enough vomit on the pavements as it is





> You can feel Brixton's soul ebbing away these days.. depressing.


And Buzz comment:


> And if they were really aiming at the community, they would have installed a community place! Not just buying stuff – food and drink or otherwise. Aren’t they making enough money to do that? And – the people who visit will be – visitors (tourists – unlikely to be locals)
> 
> have also read and am very disturbed by ‘a new hotel project’. Hondo Enterprises again and Sir David Adjaye saying that it’s “an incredible opportunity to give back to the community.” (Markets, community spaces and offices) Which community is that then Sir David? We have a housing problem round here! Are you building houses? I don’t think so!!!!!


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2019)

editor said:


> And here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying to work out where the space is. Is it in what were the artists studios?

Or is it above the Sports Direct Store?


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I'm trying to work out where the space is. Is it in what were the artists studios?
> 
> Or is it above the Sports Direct Store?


It's a new space they created at the back of the Village






New ‘community space for Brixton Village’ with bars, food and entertainment proposed by Hondo Enterprises


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 3, 2019)

Rushy said:


> Aren't you supposed to use the app to order food from any restaurant in the market and it is brought to your table? Most restaurants in the market have very limited covers so they will probably appreciate it - if their micro kitchens can keep up!



I wonder how many restaurants in the market will sign up. As you say, many have micro kitchens. 

Will market restaurants have to pay to use the App and the ‘runners’? 

I used to order from the Lebanese place in the market via Deliveroo. After complaining about it being cold/late/things missing a few times in a row, they contacted me and invited me in for a free meal. They told me of their constant issues with Deliveroo and how it just wasn’t worth the extra orders.


----------



## technical (Jul 3, 2019)

I’ve given up on Deliveroo - meals either turned up late and cold or just never got delivered


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 3, 2019)

technical said:


> I’ve given up on Deliveroo - meals either turned up late and cold or just never got delivered



Yeah same. And no I don’t want a £10 credit note for my order turning up with items missing and what was there stone cold, I want my fucking money back!

We order Chinese from Hungs in Streatham. They royally fucked our order up once, took nearly two hours and quite a bit was missing, it was a big order. Rang to complain and 20 minutes later the owner was on the doorstep with the missing items and a few bonus dishes. He always delivered our orders after that. Now that’s service.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> I wonder how many restaurants in the market will sign up. As you say, many have micro kitchens.
> 
> Will market restaurants have to pay to use the App and the ‘runners’?


I guess the app will take a chunk of their cash, maybe the venue too. I can't seem to find anything about them on the web.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 3, 2019)

editor said:


> I guess the app will take a chunk of their cash, maybe the venue too. I can't seem to find anything about them on the web.



Yeah I looked for the app and couldn’t find anything.. hope it’s ready and tested thoroughly ahead of time


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm trying to get a piece from an artist in a nearby arch. He's been here for years on end, wasn't consulted about this development and now he finds he can't now open his window properly because of increased vibrancy.


----------



## nick (Jul 7, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> We order Chinese from Hungs in Streatham.
> ........He always delivered our orders after that. Now that’s service.



LIke the people at hungs.  Also the delivery guy who always seems to be in Football kit (including shin pads)
Normally go to collect from hungs.  That way,the wait is much less and you know it is hot when you get it home


----------



## alex_ (Jul 7, 2019)

editor said:


> I guess the app will take a chunk of their cash, maybe the venue too. I can't seem to find anything about them on the web.



This is exactly what will happen, it’ll take a big slice of the cost.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2019)

Shayz Zay is the privileged American architect who thinks that a jungle theme is the appropriate solution for the new mass foodie-grazing/boozing area in the Village. He's normally busy with luxury projects in Hawaii and California.

Zak Architecture
ASSEMBLY HOUSE


----------



## madolesance (Jul 27, 2019)

editor said:


> Shayz Zay is the privileged American architect who thinks that a jungle theme is the appropriate solution for the new mass foodie-grazing/boozing area in the Village. He's normally busy with luxury projects in Hawaii and California.
> 
> Zak Architecture
> ASSEMBLY HOUSE



Bad broken links!

I need links that Welcome me to the Jungle!


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2019)

madolesance said:


> Bad broken links!
> 
> I need links that Welcome me to the Jungle!


They work OK for me....

Zak Architecture


----------



## madolesance (Jul 27, 2019)

editor said:


> Shayz Zay is the privileged American architect who thinks that a jungle theme is the appropriate solution for the new mass foodie-grazing/boozing area in the Village. He's normally busy with luxury projects in Hawaii and California.
> 
> Zak Architecture
> ASSEMBLY HOUSE



They are pretty keen to get it open for Aug 1st. Work was still happening last night at 10.30.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 27, 2019)

editor said:


> They work OK for me....
> 
> Zak Architecture



But no reference to Brixton
Also Facebook link not found


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2019)

madolesance said:


> But no reference to Brixton
> Also Facebook link not found


Here:


> Hondo Enterprises, which runs Brixton’s covered markets in a joint venture with the New York based hedge fund Angelo Gordon, said that the site has been tested by independent sound engineers.
> The design is by Zak architects who previously designed a proposed roof for Pop Brixton. The new space will have a retractable roof.


‘Jungle’ theme for new Brixton Village venue

Ugh: 



> The firm began buying real estate as early as 1990 through investments in the distressed debt of bankrupt real estate companies. In 1993, as real estate markets buckled under the weight of too much debt, the firm launched its opportunistic real estate strategy investments with the goal of improving and repositioning the property by increasing operating income



Angelo Gordon - Wikipedia


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2019)

editor said:


> Here:
> ‘Jungle’ theme for new Brixton Village venue
> Ugh:
> Angelo Gordon - Wikipedia


Are you sure that you and Brixton Blog have got the right Zak?

This one Zak Group is actually a UK based company that does interior design etc.
Clearly its not as romantic to have a UK design company doing a disco in Brixton - when there is a San Francisco architect of similar name making log cabin hidy holes in Hawaii.

Anyway whoever it is designing this folly, I understand from sources close to the ground that the arch next to the Jungle themed disco can no longer open his windows to get air or light thanks to this coruscating hedonism.

No doubt this is a double bonus for Network Rail/The Arches Company: simultaneously next to a vibrant jungle-themed night=spot and have a possibly unwanted tenancy terminated more easily?


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Are you sure that you and Brixton Blog have got the right Zak?
> 
> This one Zak Group is actually a UK based company that does interior design etc.
> Clearly its not as romantic to have a UK design company doing a disco in Brixton - when there is a San Francisco architect of similar name making log cabin hidy holes in Hawaii.
> ...


Social cleansing via the disco mirrorball of privilege!


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

Great news! Hondo are planning a new ' vibrant route' into Brixton as they look to expand their upmarket booze/food-shunting kingdom that covers Pope's Road and Brixton Village/Market Row. More later.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 31, 2019)

editor said:


> Hondo are planning a new ' vibrant route' into Brixton





editor said:


> ....if this goes ahead along with Hondo's plans to turn Pope's Road into a monster yuppie booze/food emporium, Brixton will truly become the next Camden.



Canalisation of the River Effra ?


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2019)

Here's that new "community space." With bouncers and bag checks.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 4, 2019)

Wandered through the market/village and saw a couple of the delivery guys waiting around down by the new chicken place. Then on way to the farmer's market exited via the side entrance and there's a private entrance, with guards, where I guess the deliverers and staff wander up and down.

There were also a couple of young kids with masks cycling around inside


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 4, 2019)

nipped in to see if what is was like, think Pop but more money thrown at it, acoustics were dreadful and that was with the roof open! apparently there is limited choice of food as the app is not working properly, one of the restaurant owners told me that only three places were able to supply food through the app, no one was able to tell him what was happening. All in all seemed to be the same type of people seen at all the instagramable places and for that reason I'm out (never to return)


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2019)

Full page advert in Time Out for Brixton Village #newcamden #tourists #theend


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2019)

Here's how the multi millionaire owner describes Lost In Brixton 



> *Come and get LOST in our Brixton Paradise..*
> We’re a small bunch of industry outsiders from all over, proud to be joining Brixton’s trading community. We’ve been working hard to open up a hidden bit of Brixton Village and welcome everyone. We’ll be working closely with the community of traders and businesses already working in the thriving market area, bringing a new lease of life to the space.
> 
> Our large-scale terrace is designed for escapism ~ pops of bright colour, and design inspired by travel and discovery create a place for people to gather, dance, and get away.


https://www.lostinbrixton.com/about

It's already got press in Harper's Bazaar, Elle, Country & Town House, Tatler and Hello magazine.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 8, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's how the multi millionaire owner describes Lost In Brixton
> 
> 
> https://www.lostinbrixton.com/about
> ...



“We’re a small bunch of industry outsiders”

Huh


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2019)

alex_ said:


> “We’re a small bunch of industry outsiders”
> 
> Huh









The millionaire 'outsider' backed by a hedge fund.


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 8, 2019)

outsiders in the same way as Johnson, Farage et al are outsiders, or outsiders as they are one of the few billionaires in Brixton (I presume) cunts either way


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2019)

A little more about Village owner, Taylor McWilliams:



> One Commercial Street, which is owned by 29-year-old billionaire socialite Taylor McWilliams, has been the focus of a long-standing “Poor Doors” against social segregation in housing. McWilliams bought the building from Redrow late last year.



Texan Billionaire Friend of Royalty Targets Class War - Class War



> Class War has called an end to its truce over the segregated doors at No.1 Commercial street after talks today with new owner Taylor McWilliams lasted only a bitter ten minutes. McWilliams offered only cosmetic changes – i’ll repair the lifts and mend the poor doors – before CW walked out informing him that future actions would last for ‘ as long as it takes’.
> ‘What do you want me to do’ asked McWilliams ‘ pull the place down?’
> ‘We are not in the least afraid of ruins’ came the reply.


POOR DOORS - THE TRUCE IS OVER - IT'S WAR - CLASS WAR - Class War

And a bit about his DJ collective:



> Mr Anstruther-Gough-Calthorpe runs DJ collective Housekeeping with three friends Taylor McWilliams, Sebastian McDonald-Hall and Carl Waxberg.
> 
> Despite he himself being friends with Princes Harry and William, and his 25-year-old sister’s royal links, he claims he does not use his connections to sell £5,000 “VVIP” tables. He said: “For us it’s about the music, the brand and the business. That’s where we draw the line.
> 
> Mr Anstruther-Gough-Calthorpe, who was educated at Harrow, said he shortened his name for work, and also goes by the nickname Jax among friends and family. He said: “It’s a long name. It’s too long for anything. On the telephone when speaking to clients about an esoteric private equity fund, it’s a hindrance to use it at all.”


I worry about Cressida's safety, says her DJ half-brother Jacobi

And here's how he rolls:



> The Hallowe’en ravers were fuelled by 45 bottles of Smirnoff vodka and hundreds of pounds worth of Veuve Clicquot champagne. Another £500 was spent on an alcohol delivery service after the bar had begun to run dry.
> 
> This party was for US property developer Taylor McWilliams, 27 – known to friends as ‘McWilly’.
> 
> ‘He was overjoyed to have Royals at his party. The Princesses were a real coup,’ said a guest.



Beatrice and Eugenie's wild night at a party shut down by police
Prince Harry's stylish ex Chelsy Davy turns heads at society bash | Daily Mail Online


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2019)

I wonder if this is what he has in mind for Brixton (I'm thinking the 414)


> One of the most difficult things in London is finding the right venue. These days, councils are so strict, especially in central Zone 1 locations – it’s really difficult. There physically aren’t that many venues with the appropriate licensing anymore – a lot of them have been shut down – so these days if you want long opening hours you need to go south, east or north. Primarily the crowd coming to our parties are more the West End / Chelsea area, and that means you can only make them travel so far. That’s a challenge but we’ve been fortunate in having a fairly loyal following of people so whenever we throw a party they tend to be over-subscribed. But we’re only as good as our last party so we keep trying to improve.


HOUSEKEEPING At The Door


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2019)

This is a good comment on FB: 


> They have brought social and financial segregation to Brixton, where we didn't have it before, despite the complex history of the neighbourhood. Just look at who every 'improvement' is aimed at and tell me that inclusion is in their vocabulary. Just walk past the queues outside Phonox and the Electric Social these days and see how little variation there is in the queue or the accents, compared to the old Plan B and the old Fridge clubs.


----------



## klang (Aug 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Mr Anstruther-Gough-Calthorpe


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2019)

littleseb said:


>



His fellow poshboy DJ chum said in an interview somewhere that they wanted to find new places to play now that Chelsea had gone off the boil or whatever - which makes me worry that McWilliams - with his vast wealth, property connections and co-DJ pals who already own clubs - might be thinking about taking over the 414 (the director of Brixton Village is the same director who owns the shitty company that kicked Tony & Louise out). That would be the final slap in the face to Brixton.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 9, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 179951
> 
> Full page advert in Time Out for Brixton Village #newcamden #tourists #theend



I know it's a personal choice, but if l was going from the tube to Brixton "village," l would go down Atlantic Road. But that's not in a song, is it?


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's how the multi millionaire owner describes Lost In Brixton
> 
> 
> https://www.lostinbrixton.com/about
> ...



Keepin' it real, blud. Rewind, Jeeves!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 13, 2019)

editor said:


> A little more about Village owner, Taylor McWilliams:
> Texan Billionaire Friend of Royalty Targets Class War - Class War
> POOR DOORS - THE TRUCE IS OVER - IT'S WAR - CLASS WAR - Class War


i was shocked and surprised to see Red Rum Lisa staring out of my telly this morning. She was on a Skype link from Durham University promulgating her views on the Peterloo Massacre (which naturally were that it was a seminal class war event). 
Personally I'd sooner of had Professor Vernon Bognador the doyen of experts on the British constitution. At least he could have commented on what the immediate and medium term consequences of the Peterloo  Massacre were.

Lisa Mackenzie is harsh woman - all fire and brimstone as I found a few months ago. Still I'm sure Sky News found her fee more reasonable than the erudite Oxford Professor, and no doubt to people in the Sky News Centre Durham sounds more Manchestery than Oxford [though anyone who's been to all three will no doubt agree with me that Durham has much more in common with Oxford than either have with Manchester]


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2019)

Here's that welcoming "new community space" that's opened up in Brixton Village. 

Everyone welcome! (if you get past the bag checks/security etc)


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 181128
> 
> Here's that welcoming "new community space" that's opened up in Brixton Village.
> 
> Everyone welcome! (if you get past the bag checks/security etc)



Last week I saw the entrance and didn't bother as didnt feel up to getting by security. What is it with this obsession with need for burly security everywhere I go now? This is daytime not some late night club. I see the same at Pop.


----------



## T & P (Aug 16, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 181128
> 
> Here's that welcoming "new community space" that's opened up in Brixton Village.
> 
> Everyone welcome! (if you get past the bag checks/security etc)


How would anyone who wanted to go in fail to get past security?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 181128
> 
> Here's that welcoming "new community space" that's opened up in Brixton Village.
> 
> Everyone welcome! (if you get past the bag checks/security etc)



Looks like security are stamping something on the guys hand. What's that for?


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> How would anyone who wanted to go in fail to get past security?


If you think it's open to all, why are there two security guards there?


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 17, 2019)

editor said:


> If you think it's open to all, why are there two security guards there?


stop people getting out when they realise what they've bought in to?


----------



## alex_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Looks like security are stamping something on the guys hand. What's that for?



It says “lost in Brixton” but I don’t understand why security is required here but not elsewhere in the market.


----------



## T & P (Aug 17, 2019)

editor said:


> If you think it's open to all, why are there two security guards there?


For the same reason that many other venues, from community asset pubs and bars to musemus, galleries and others, also have them. Why do you think they have them?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 17, 2019)

editor said:


> His fellow poshboy DJ chum said in an interview somewhere that they wanted to find new places to play now that Chelsea had gone off the boil or whatever - which makes me worry that McWilliams - with his vast wealth, property connections and co-DJ pals who already own clubs - might be thinking about taking over the 414 (the director of Brixton Village is the same director who owns the shitty company that kicked Tony & Louise out). That would be the final slap in the face to Brixton.


Rebranded for Chelsea wankers. Urgh


----------



## TopCat (Aug 17, 2019)

CH1 said:


> i was shocked and surprised to see Red Rum Lisa staring out of my telly this morning. She was on a Skype link from Durham University promulgating her views on the Peterloo Massacre (which naturally were that it was a seminal class war event).
> Personally I'd sooner of had Professor Vernon Bognador the doyen of experts on the British constitution. At least he could have commented on what the immediate and medium term consequences of the Peterloo  Massacre were.
> 
> Lisa Mackenzie is harsh woman - all fire and brimstone as I found a few months ago. Still I'm sure Sky News found her fee more reasonable than the erudite Oxford Professor, and no doubt to people in the Sky News Centre Durham sounds more Manchestery than Oxford [though anyone who's been to all three will no doubt agree with me that Durham has much more in common with Oxford than either have with Manchester]


You finished dragging your beef in then?


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 17, 2019)

Thought perhaps wrongly council requires guards


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> For the same reason that many other venues, from community asset pubs and bars to musemus, galleries and others, also have them. Why do you think they have them?


But it's not a pub or a museum. It was trumpeted as a new community space for all. Is that what a real community space looks like to you? Or would you say it's clearly more of a private drinking/dining area patrolled by security where only the_ right_ sort of people from the community are admitted? So it's not an actual community space at all. That was just empty PR flubber.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> How would anyone who wanted to go in fail to get past security?


If that's the argument, why have them at all?


----------



## T & P (Aug 17, 2019)

editor said:


> But it's not a pub or a museum. It was trumpeted as a new community space for all. Is that what a real community space looks like to you?


 It looks as much of a community space to me as pubs, which are forever here lauded as community assets, regardless of whether they have security guards outside or not. Do you cease to describe or see a pub as a community space depending on whether they have security guards on duty?



> Or would you say it's clearly more of a private drinking/dining area patrolled by security where only the_ right_ sort of people from the community are admitted? So it's not an actual community space at all. That was just empty PR flubber.


 Are you actually implying that Brixton Village are employing security guards to filter out certain demographics or social groups? If so, that is an abolustely extraordinary claim to make. Please clarify if that is what you are suggesting.


----------



## ricbake (Aug 17, 2019)

Lambeth have an extensive policy regarding applications for Licenced premises
https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-statement-of-licensing-policy-2019-24.pdf


----------



## ricbake (Aug 17, 2019)

The business plans and management strategies of these establishments will have a target clientele which will exclude persons, in their terms, considered high risk and or economically inactive - unwritten policies that sort, as they see it the wheat from the chaff...


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2019)

ricbake said:


> The business plans and management strategies of these establishments will have a target clientele which will exclude persons, in their terms, considered high risk and or economically inactive - unwritten policies that sort, as they see it the wheat from the chaff...


Exactly.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> Are you actually implying that Brixton Village are employing security guards to filter out certain demographics or social groups? If so, that is an abolustely extraordinary claim to make. Please clarify if that is what you are suggesting.


How is that an extraordinary claim to make? It's blatantly what they're doing


----------



## T & P (Aug 17, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> How is that an extraordinary claim to make? It's blatantly what they're doing


By having security guards doing security checks? Or are they doing something different I am not aware of?


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> By having security guards doing security checks? Or are they doing something different I am not aware of?


What are they 'checking' then and why are they only stationed by the entrance to the new - guffaw - "community space for Brixton."


----------



## madolesance (Aug 17, 2019)

editor said:


> What are they 'checking' then and why are they only stationed by the entrance to the new - guffaw - "community space for Brixton."


Probably checking for alcohol hidden in bags/ back packs. The Hoot and many other venues around Brixton and London do the same.
BTW I used the Hoot as an example as it had become a problem there.
Any where alcohol is expensive folks will always try and smuggle.


----------



## T & P (Aug 18, 2019)

editor said:


> What are they 'checking' then and why are they only stationed by the entrance to the new - guffaw - "community space for Brixton."


Are you really uncertain as to what security staff checking bags might usually be looking for? Or do you think these particular guards are looking for something different to those found at countless other places including community events or venues?

And even in the rather unlikely case one could consider that the owners of the Village had actually gone and hired staff to try to exclude certain demographics, how on earth could that possibly be achieved by means of a bag search? What excuse could they possibly use to deny entry to anyone? ‘Sorry madam, there are certainly no weapons or prohibited items in your handbag but, errr, your lipstick is a cheap brand so you cannot come in’?


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> Are you really uncertain as to what security staff checking bags might usually be looking for? Or do you think these particular guards are looking for something different to those found at countless other places including community events or venues?
> 
> And even in the rather unlikely case one could consider that the owners of the Village had actually gone and hired staff to try to exclude certain demographics, how on earth could that possibly be achieved by means of a bag search? What excuse could they possibly use to deny entry to anyone? ‘Sorry madam, there are certainly no weapons or prohibited items in your handbag but, errr, your lipstick is a cheap brand so you cannot come in’?


It must be quite difficult to miss the point so spectacularly, but I'll try one last time: In the planning permission, the company owned by the super rich, royalty loving, Countryside Alliance supporting socialite claimed that the development would provide a "new community space for Brixton." As has been explained several times, it is clearly not an actual community space but a private boozing/eating area for the 'right' kind of patrons.  We were fed bullshit but you seem to be one of the few people to have swallowed it.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2019)

madolesance said:


> Probably checking for alcohol hidden in bags/ back packs. The Hoot and many other venues around Brixton and London do the same.
> BTW I used the Hoot as an example as it had become a problem there.
> Any where alcohol is expensive folks will always try and smuggle.


I don't have a problem with that because the Hoot isn't masquerading as a community space for Brixton. It's a pub.


----------



## T & P (Aug 18, 2019)

editor said:


> It must be quite difficult to miss the point so spectacularly, but I'll try one last time: In the planning permission, the company owned by the super rich, royalty loving, Countryside Alliance supporting socialite claimed that the development would provide a "new community space for Brixton." As has been explained several times, it is clearly not an actual community space but a private boozing/eating area for the 'right' kind of patrons.  We were fed bullshit but you seem to be one of the few people to have swallowed it.


And all of that offers virtually zero explanation of how security guards could possibly be used to implement a policy of social exclusion by means of bag searches.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> And all of that offers virtually zero explanation of how security guards could possibly be used to implement a policy of social exclusion by means of bag searches.


Oh for fuck's sake. I give up. It's a privately-owned, privately run, trendy foodie/boozing/dance space protected by velvet rope and security guards. If that's your idea of a real, actual "new community space for Brixton" then you're living in developer fantasy world.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> Are you really uncertain as to what security staff checking bags might usually be looking for? Or do you think these particular guards are looking for something different to those found at countless other places including community events or venues?
> 
> And even in the rather unlikely case one could consider that the owners of the Village had actually gone and hired staff to try to exclude certain demographics, how on earth could that possibly be achieved by means of a bag search? What excuse could they possibly use to deny entry to anyone? ‘Sorry madam, there are certainly no weapons or prohibited items in your handbag but, errr, your lipstick is a cheap brand so you cannot come in’?



This post is either satire or belief-beggaringly naive. You think door staff need a "justifiable" excuse to exclude people?


----------



## T & P (Aug 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. I give up. It's a privately-owned, privately run, trendy foodie/boozing/dance space protected by velvet rope and security guards. If that's your idea of a real, actual "new community space for Brixton" then you're living in developer fantasy world.


That’s not what I was commenting on/ asking you about and you know it. One thing is to distrust a business and think they don’t care about the local community, and another to suggest they’re actively engaging in social exclusion because they have security staff doing *bag checks*, as your initial post seemed to suggest.

But clearly we’re not going to agree or be able to discuss the issue in a productive way, so I give up on it as well.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2019)

For all the talk of it being some sort of inclusive community space for all of Brixton, it's very specifically targeted at the exact same young and affluent demographic as Pop Brixton, dominated by a huge bar to keep the booze flowing freely.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 23, 2019)

madolesance said:


> .
> BTW I used the Hoot as an example as it had become a problem there.



Smuggled loads of beers through the fence at Hootannanys during the world cup there last summer. Although, it was also due to convenience as well as cost, as it was 6 deep at the bar and didnt want to miss any of the game.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2019)

I can't believe that the rich fucker who owns Brixton Village has the sheer fucking gall to be publicly claiming to have "saved Club 414" when in fact all he has done is taken it over for himself after the owners were kicked out - notably by a company with direct links to his own.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2019)

I thought about taking a look at that Lost In Brixton hipster booze bar, sorry, 'new community space.' 

Then I noticed that the security were asking for ID, checking bags and then sticking a stamp on everyone going in. Fuck that.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 15, 2019)

editor said:


> For all the talk of it being some sort of inclusive community space for all of Brixton, it's very specifically targeted at the exact same young and affluent demographic as Pop Brixton, dominated by a huge bar to keep the booze flowing freely.
> 
> View attachment 181319
> ]



The woman in the middle pic is wearing a Led Zep tee-shirt. Is that the new variation on the Ramones one, where the wearer probably couldn't name one of their songs? Some sort of Communication Breakdown, methinks.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2019)

Great news! It's going to be the booziest village in London!







More booze for Brixton as Taproom By Brixton prepares to open in Brixton Village


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 14, 2019)

I've been told that the Colombian restaurant in the Village (not the one by the Coldharbour entrance) has had it's rent more than doubled, yet another long standing locals place forced out


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> I've been told that the Colombian restaurant in the Village (not the one by the Coldharbour entrance) has had it's rent more than doubled, yet another long standing locals place forced out


I believe that Hondo Enterprises are going to totally destroy what's left of the community character of Brixton Village/Market Row. They've already bolted on what is essentially a huge bar/club and we've got another booze-shunting place opening up next week.


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 14, 2019)

editor said:


> I believe that Hondo Enterprises are going to totally destroy what's left of the community character of Brixton Village/Market Row. They've already bolted on what is essentially a huge bar/club and we've got another booze-shunting place opening up next week.


the feeling I got from chatting to a couple of owners over the weekend is that anyone with a larger unit that doesn't fit the new profile is going to be forced out by having their rents hiked so high that there is no way they can continue. what's happened in Shoreditch was mentioned more than once, presumably with the same demographic


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2019)

Here's an update about Lost In Brixton and the reality behind the 'community' space:

Lost In Brixton: noise complaints and doubts about the ‘community’ credentials of the Brixton Village rooftop terrace


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's an update about Lost In Brixton and the reality behind the 'community' space:
> 
> Lost In Brixton: noise complaints and doubts about the ‘community’ credentials of the Brixton Village rooftop terrace


It's good there's already independent online reviews complaining about the noise - that stops any attempts by Hondo to claim that it's some sort of malicious campaign against them. And the fact that you can't bring in drink, food, dogs, kids (after 5pm) and bikes thoroughly torpedoes their bullshit claims that it's a community public space for locals.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 23, 2019)

Many of the positive 5 star Google reviews received are suspiciously from accounts with only 1 review to their name (i.e reviewing 'Lost in Brixton').


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Many of the positive 5 star Google reviews received are suspiciously from accounts with only 1 review to their name (i.e reviewing 'Lost in Brixton').


Yeah - I just took a look. Well whiffy but standard PR practice these days.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 23, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Many of the positive 5 star Google reviews received are suspiciously from accounts with only 1 review to their name (i.e reviewing 'Lost in Brixton').



Some of them are actually written by people who work for them or provide them with services.  Not that this should be a surprise.


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Oct 24, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> I've been told that the Colombian restaurant in the Village (not the one by the Coldharbour entrance) has had it's rent more than doubled, yet another long standing locals place forced out



I am aware Hondo is upping rents for retail premises to about £60 sq ft. This impacts the longer-term tenants whose leases are coming up for renewal as they are typically on much cheaper rents. More recent tenants are already on about that level of rent anyway. No idea what they are asking restaurants to pay. Probably nearer £80-100 sq ft.  It is also worth pointing out that retailers, who rely on day time trade, are not really benefiting from improvements/additional bars etc that are mainly targeting evening drinkers... 

Hondo is also adding VAT to rents. This doesn't impact any trader who is VAT registered, but there are probably some traders who don't turnover enough to be VAT registered who are now faced with a 20% increase in their rents due to the added VAT. Nearly all commercial landlords charge rent, so nothing unusual about Hondo doing it, but there will be a few who will feel the pinch. 

Obviously retailers are really hurting from the wider economic slowdown, fears around Brexit etc as well, which is compounding the problem of rising rents. I suspect Hondo is looking at the success of the new covered food halls in Victoria, Covent Garden etc and trying to replicate it in Brixton Village. Which is no comfort to retailers at all!


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2019)

RushcroftRoader said:


> I am aware Hondo is upping rents for retail premises to about £60 sq ft. This impacts the longer-term tenants whose leases are coming up for renewal as they are typically on much cheaper rents. More recent tenants are already on about that level of rent anyway. No idea what they are asking restaurants to pay. Probably nearer £80-100 sq ft.  It is also worth pointing out that retailers, who rely on day time trade, are not really benefiting from improvements/additional bars etc that are mainly targeting evening drinkers...
> 
> Hondo is also adding VAT to rents. This doesn't impact any trader who is VAT registered, but there are probably some traders who don't turnover enough to be VAT registered who are now faced with a 20% increase in their rents due to the added VAT. Nearly all commercial landlords charge rent, so nothing unusual about Hondo doing it, but there will be a few who will feel the pinch.


One trader was telling me that this increase may scupper their business. The shift in focus to booze/food/night time stuff isn't helping some of the 'traditional' traders either.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 25, 2019)

editor said:


> One trader was telling me that this increase may scupper their business. The shift in focus to booze/food/night time stuff isn't helping some of the 'traditional' traders either.



This isn’t an accident.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2019)

Much needed beer *and* cocktails bar opens soon.
Craft beer galore as Taproom by Brixton Village to open on Friday 1st Nov, 2019


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2020)

So the new general manager, Diana Nabagereka, was previously general operations manager for Camden Market...


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2020)

Hondo want even more space in the Village...


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2020)

Their booze-pushing sponsored FB ad doesn't seem to be getting the response they were looking for:


----------



## CH1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Spoilt as we are for Hondo threads, I notice no-one has commented on this snippet from the Evening Standard on 17th January last. Not Brixton - but definitely Hondo.

Time was when I ate my sandwiches watching the Finsbury Square bowling teams battling it out on top of the NCP car park in the early Thatcher years. At that time most of the buildings round there were various Inland Revenue district offices. Now at least a couple are a prestigious hotel - presumably starved of night life. 

I imagine the Finsbury Square green space must be protected - so redeveloping the car park would be a much more expensive proposition than -say - Peckham Levels though I'm sure Hondo could call on more investment finance than Carl Turner.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

So I paid Lost In Brixton a visit 

























						In photos: A look around Lost In Brixton, Brixton Village
					

Opening in the summer of last year, Lost In Brixton is a new, on-trend rooftop terrace bolted above the avenues of Brixton Village and described as “a concrete jungle with drinks, food from t…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2020)

It's an old tweet but just look at the company behind this 





> The leading niche agency offering creative property solutions to the UK's most prestigious property owners, developers, retailers and restauranteurs


🤢





						Bruce Gillingham Pollard
					

The leading niche agency offering creative property solutions to the UK's most prestigious property owners, developers, retailers and restauranteurs.




					brucegillinghampollard.com


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 2, 2020)

I went to the exhibition in the Village today showing the Hondo plans for the Popes Road site (where Sports Direct and that 'Flannels' clothes shop are currently.)

I couldn't bear staying there more than a few minutes cos there was this twat selling the plans to a couple who'd arrived just before me, and he was banging on about 'revitalising the local vibrant creative industries' and 'creating permeable community spaces to enhance the productivity of the area.' Seriously, my bullshit bingo card was filled instantly so I grabbed a leaflet and left. 

Basically they want to build a 21 storey tower block with various retail spaces and lashings of community-wash. A new 'public' (i.e. private) square, office space etc. It's not all bad but it's a property development after all and designed to rake in cash for Hondo. The tower will seriously dominate the centre of Brixton. Also they reckon it will "create safer neighbourhoods and natural surveillance." 

Anyway, you can see the plans here and respond to their consultation survey (which has some great leading questions, such as "do you support making our famous Brixton market a better place?"

www.yourvoicebrixton.com


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2020)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I went to the exhibition in the Village today showing the Hondo plans for the Popes Road site (where Sports Direct and that 'Flannels' clothes shop are currently.)
> 
> I couldn't bear staying there more than a few minutes cos there was this twat selling the plans to a couple who'd arrived just before me, and he was banging on about 'revitalising the local vibrant creative industries' and 'creating permeable community spaces to enhance the productivity of the area.' Seriously, my bullshit bingo card was filled instantly so I grabbed a leaflet and left.
> 
> ...


That tower must be a candidate for Carbuncle Of The Year if it gets built. Completely out of proportion and ugly as fuck.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I went to the exhibition in the Village today showing the Hondo plans for the Popes Road site (where Sports Direct and that 'Flannels' clothes shop are currently.)
> 
> I couldn't bear staying there more than a few minutes cos there was this twat selling the plans to a couple who'd arrived just before me, and he was banging on about 'revitalising the local vibrant creative industries' and 'creating permeable community spaces to enhance the productivity of the area.' Seriously, my bullshit bingo card was filled instantly so I grabbed a leaflet and left.
> 
> ...


I went too. Funny thing is the large scale map they used in the display is well out of date. It does not include the new development know as The Edge behind the Coldharbour Lane shops. Which being the case it understates the gross over-development proposed.

The PR lady was feeding me some line about the need for shared offices for small businesses.

I think if the scheme does happen it will either go to some large second line corporate - Lidl corporate UK HQ type of thing.
Failing that they will probably wait for a few years then turn the skyscraper into high price flats - an SW9 version of Centrepoint.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 2, 2020)

CH1 said:


> The PR lady was feeding me some line about the need for shared offices for small businesses.
> ...they will probably wait for a few years then turn the skyscraper into high price flats - an SW9 version of Centrepoint.


I did wonder this. Quite unusual for such a large development in this area to not have any residential property as part of the plan. Not beyond the realms of possibility that it would get built, then some of it converted to residential after claims of office space not being financially viable.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2020)

They've used an unlicensed Alamy photo on their presentation too. Classy.


----------



## DiSkid.22 (Feb 3, 2020)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I went to the exhibition in the Village today showing the Hondo plans for the Popes Road site (where Sports Direct and that 'Flannels' clothes shop are currently.)
> 
> I couldn't bear staying there more than a few minutes cos there was this twat selling the plans to a couple who'd arrived just before me, and he was banging on about 'revitalising the local vibrant creative industries' and 'creating permeable community spaces to enhance the productivity of the area.' Seriously, my bullshit bingo card was filled instantly so I grabbed a leaflet and left.
> 
> ...


The 'view' pics prove that the project is totally outrageous. The view is HORRIBLE!!! Also, the pics of the internal 'public' space looks like the Elephant and Castle - cold, concrete, heartless - not condusive to community and creativity at all. (Open Mike Night? You're joking!!!) Compare the pic from Jack Barratt above with the pics of the internal space......... What can I say. Yuk!! Doom and Gloom. Also - re more jobs - Building jobs don't last once the building is built and we need LESS CONSUMING NOT MORE!! There is unused office space in the area already and we need to nurture present residents as opposed to attracting 'more money'. Have done the consultation survey and added a comment - similar to this one.


----------



## quidire (Feb 3, 2020)

editor said:


> I thought about taking a look at that Lost In Brixton hipster booze bar, sorry, 'new community space.'
> 
> Then I noticed that the security were asking for ID, checking bags and then sticking a stamp on everyone going in. Fuck that.



I was wondering what sort of community space do you feel the current residents of Brixton want more of? And who should pay/own that space?


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2020)

quidire said:


> I was wondering what sort of community space do you feel the current residents of Brixton want more of? And who should pay/own that space?


Before we begin, perhaps you could be upfront with your involvement with this project.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2020)

Before and after pics to give an idea of the out-of-scale proportions of this project. And I don't care how many awards the architects have won, this is ugly and inappropriate for the area and will even more strain on an already overcrowded tube station. 



























						Hondo Enterprises plan huge concrete tower block in the centre of Brixton
					

Brixton Village and Market Row owners Hondo Enterprises, backed by US-based investment monsters Angelo Gordon, have unveiled plans for a massive 21 storey block that will dominate the centre of Bri…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## quidire (Feb 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Before we begin, perhaps you could be upfront with your involvement with this project.



I don't have any involvement, financial or otherwise, with the Hondo project (or really, the council either); my only touch on this is that I live in the neighbourhood, and have walked past the sports direct frequently.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2020)

quidire said:


> I was wondering what sort of community space do you feel the current residents of Brixton want more of? And who should pay/own that space?


Not sure about you, but I think of a community space as being somewhere where all elements of the community can freely gather and use as they see fit, and not be searched on entry, told they can't bring in pets, food or drink, be turned away if they're with their kids after 5pm, and have the place make so much noise that the _actual _local community are forced to complain.


----------



## quidire (Feb 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Not sure about you, but I think of a community space as being somewhere where all elements of the community can freely gather and use as they see fit, and not be searched on entry, told they can't bring in pets, food or drink, be turned away if they're with their kids after 5pm, and have the place make so much noise that the _actual _local community are forced to complain.



I don't think [having community space that serves _everyone_ is] very common; cricket pitches are for some people, playgrounds for others. It's okay for public infrastructure to be specialised—it often serves people better that way. As for being searched etc, do we know that's going to happen? (Also, festivals on public land, etc, do that as a matter of course)

And frankly, if you live in SW4/9, however long you've lived here or whatever you earn, you're the actual local community. I feel like many on this site attempt to "other" newer residents of our community, which isn't serving the longer-term residents either; unsurprisingly, if you tell some people they're different to the pre-existing community, and tell those new arrivals that the existing community shouldn't have to put up with new residents' wishes, you'll end up convincing new residents they have no particular reason to care about the longer-term residents either. People should model the inclusion they wish others to create; that burden is on new and longer-term residents alike.

I don't think it's much to ask to access that anyone who lives in the area has as much right to have the community reflect them as anyone else. Further, that because Brixton is a central nexus for a large part of Lambeth, that it has to serve those areas of Lambeth too (so, Brixton has to reflect Herne Hill and East Dulwich's residents as well as its own).

Are you sure it's productive to wish Brixton hadn't changed since 1995, and that newer residents would just sod off, and take their contributions (whether in terms of revenue for local businesses, time spent volunteering in the community, or their efforts to advocate for the good of the community as they see it) with them? That it what your editorial tone, here and on your website, sounds like to this new resident.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2020)

quidire said:


> And frankly, if you live in SW4/9, you're the actual local community.


And right there you've given your agenda away, thinking that Brixton is for Clapham residents.   

Interesting to note that despite all the preconditions set on Lost In Brixton - the very preconditions that just about guarantee a vast chunk of the (poorer) locals in a wider demographic will never visit - the owners - and you - still insist that it's a 'new community space for Brixton.' It's really not, you know.

The obvious reality from its own marketing material is that it's set itself up to a be a new, on trend 'destination' for tourists and well-off (mainly new) residents pooled from a very narrow demographic. Anything that could be described as being vaguely community-based only ever happens in off peak hours, but naturally gets a full PR boost from Hondo's persuasive press arm.

What percentage of people from the local estates do you think visit Lost In Brixton?



quidire said:


> Are you sure it's productive to wish Brixton hadn't changed since 1995, and that newer residents would just sod off, and take their contributions (whether in terms of revenue for local businesses, time spent volunteering in the community, or their efforts to advocate for the good of the community as they see it) with them? That it what your editorial tone, here and on your website, sounds like to this new resident.


I really hate it when people try to present non-existent viewpoints, particularly ones as clumsy and as dishonest as this one.  Don't do it please.


----------



## quidire (Feb 3, 2020)

editor said:


> And right there you've given your agenda away, thinking that Brixton is for Clapham residents.



Yeah…I live off Ferndale a five minute walk to the Brixton tube station, and my post code is SW4. Look at a map.



editor said:


> Interesting to note that despite all the preconditions set on Lost In Brixton - the very preconditions that just about guarantee a vast chunk of the (poorer) locals in a wider demographic will never visit - the owners - and you - still insist that it's a 'new community space for Brixton.' It's really not, you know.



I was making a broader point about new development, and specifically thought we were discussing the community space in the new proposed/approved Hondo project. Lost in Brixton isn't my cup of tea I think, though having never been there, I wouldn't know. That said, if we're discussing private businesses, it's as much of a community amenity as e.g. Effra Social or wherever.



editor said:


> The obvious reality from its own marketing material is that it's set itself up to a be a new, on trend 'destination' for tourists and well-off (mainly new) residents pooled from a very narrow demographic. Anything that could be described as being vaguely community-based only ever happens in off peak hours, but naturally gets a full PR boost from Hondo's persuasive press arm.



Really, tourists don't come that often to Brixton. It's hard enough getting people who live north of the river to do so. And here we go again, about newer residents. What's the cut off, income-wise, above which you're not worth serving?



editor said:


> What percentage of people from the local estates do you think visit Lost In Brixton?



Hell, I don't go there; that doesn't mean it's not a public amenity. It takes those people who patronise it away from where I do go, which I appreciate. So I benefit too.



editor said:


> I really hate it when people try to present non-existent viewpoints, particularly ones as clumsy and as dishonest as this one.  Don't do it please.



What's dishonest here? This is my viewpoint, thank you.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 3, 2020)

editor said:


> And right there you've given your agenda away, thinking that Brixton is for Clapham residents.



I don’t think you can say that Brixton isn’t for Clapham residents. 

We do have freedom of movement.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2020)

quidire said:


> That said, if we're discussing private businesses, it's as much of a community amenity as e.g. Effra Social or wherever.


Oooh look at you bringing up the Effra Social: the one place I happen to DJ at. _What a coincidence!_

Of course, the blindingly obvious difference that you seem unable to grasp is that the Effra Social is a pub. It makes no claims whatsoever to be a 'new community space for Brixton,' and certainly hasn't hired an expensive PR team to shout out such a dubious boast.


quidire said:


> Really, tourists don't come that often to Brixton. It's hard enough getting people who live north of the river to do so. And here we go again, about newer residents. What's the cut off, income-wise, above which you're not worth serving?


How long do you say you've lived here? Brixton is a massively popular place to visit and is _jammed full_ of free-spending tourists on weekends -  and that's the demographic many of the new businesses directly cater to (Pop Brixton, Brixton Village, Lost In Brixton etc).

And Hondo has proactively been taking out full page adverts in Time Out to further promote their tourist attractions, while their PR team successfully bagged prestigious reviews for Lost In Brixton in distinctly upmarket publications like Tatler, Harper's Bazaar, GQ. Vogue, FT and the Sunday Times. To suggest Brixton is struggling to attract enough people coming in to spend money means that you really know very little about the place.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I don’t think you can say that Brixton isn’t for Clapham residents.
> 
> We do have freedom of movement.


Aren't your pubs and clubs good enough for you?


----------



## quidire (Feb 3, 2020)

Can I assume you concede the points I made above that you're not responding to? 



editor said:


> Oooh look at you bringing up the Effra Social: the one place I happen to DJ at. _What a coincidence!_



Not at all, I was trying to make my point relatable to you.



editor said:


> Of course, the blindingly obvious difference that you seem unable to grasp is that the Effra Social is a pub. It makes no claims whatsoever to be a 'new community space for Brixton,' and certainly hasn't hired an expensive PR team to shout out such a dubious boast.



Toh-may-toe, toe-mah-toe. If they called it a pub, would you be less bitter about its existence? Also, is the existence of a PR team specifically alienating to you?



editor said:


> How long do you say you've lived here? Brixton is a massively popular place to visit and is _jammed full_ of free-spending tourists on weekends -  and that's the demographic many of the new businesses directly cater to (Pop Brixton, Brixton Village, Lost In Brixton etc).



All that spending, and those businesses, providing jobs for people who we can assume don't have better options (or they'd take them…). They may or may not love those jobs, but presumptively the loss of them (or lack those jobs ever having existed) would be worse for these workers. Oughtn't we celebrate that free-spending crowd—which I still doubt are tourists, based on my, yes, time in the neighbourhood. We're not getting a lot of e.g. Chinese and Argentinian visitors…unless…is anyone who visits from outside Lambeth is a tourist?



editor said:


> And Hondo has proactively been taking out full page adverts in Time Out to further promote their tourist attractions, while their PR team successfully bagged prestigious reviews for Lost In Brixton in distinctly upmarket publications like Tatler, Harper's Bazaar, GQ. Vogue, FT and the Sunday Times. To suggest Brixton is struggling to attract enough people coming in to spend money means that you really know very little about the place.



I never suggested that, though I invite you to quote where I did. What I said in passing is that I don't think many are [international] tourists.

However…

I'd really like to hear how long one must live in Brixton, and/or below what amount one must earn, before one's preferences for our community matter, in your view.


----------



## quidire (Feb 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Aren't your pubs and clubs good enough for you?



I don't know about their pubs, but sometimes you just don't want to bother transferring onto the Victoria line for one stop, so I'd like to preserve the right to use their tube stop from time to time…


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2020)

quidire said:


> Not at all, I was trying to make my point relatable to you.


Why do you think manufacturing a meaningless comparison would make your point 'relatable' to me?
The Effra Social is nothing like Hondo's multi-billion backed proposals, and it makes no dodgy claims to be a 'new community space'  - so why are you even bringing it up?

Perhaps you thought you were clever trying to make it personal by bringing up the Effra, but I do find it strange why a new poster would know so much about me, given that there's no immediately obvious link.


quidire said:


> If they called it a pub, would you be less bitter about its existence? Also, is the existence of a PR team specifically alienating to you?


They called it a 'community space' when it is clearly not one. Quite why you choose to defend this obvious exaggeration and echo the line of the PR is quite beyond me. Oh wait... 


quidire said:


> All that spending, and those businesses, providing jobs for people who we can assume don't have better options (or they'd take them…).


Ah the old, 'we should doff our caps to the rich folks and and be grateful for them creating jobs' line. Hondo - and their multi billionaire US investment backers - aren't here to create jobs out of the goodness of their hearts. They're here to make as much money as they can for themselves, exploiting the workers and rewarding them with the minimum possible in return. That's why they need PR companies to spin their ventures into sounding like they're here for the community. And if they pay a penny over the lowest permissible wage they'll make sure everyone hears of that too.



quidire said:


> Oughtn't we celebrate that free-spending crowd—which I still doubt are tourists, based on my, yes, time in the neighbourhood. We're not getting a lot of e.g. Chinese and Argentinian visitors…unless…is anyone who visits from outside Lambeth is a tourist?


Remind me of the tangible benefits of tourists visiting Lost In Brixton to the residents of the locals estates - some of which are the most deprived in London?



quidire said:


> I'd really like to hear how long one must live in Brixton, and/or below what amount one must earn, before one's preferences for our community matter, in your view.


You're being very forthright in what you think is good for the community of Brixton, so it's reasonable to ask how long you've been part of that community. Are you in Brixton now?


----------



## djdando (Feb 3, 2020)

Just wanted to say two things:

1) Editors tone, as per, is just boring
2) Don't dislike the design at all. That part of Brixton already has mass and height (International House, Brixton Square, Viaduct, The Edge, Barrier Block). We need office space and inward investment for sure.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2020)

This reader comment from the Buzz article absolutely nails it: 

“Your groceries aren’t providing enough return on our investment so we’re going to build a 21-storey safe-space as a beacon for those we’ve identified as more profitable. And absolutely no way will we use a select few traders selling fabrics and fruits as window dressing for visitors to instagram as they walk past (“oh look that crabs still alive, how fun/all those wigs, can you imagine”). And of course they’ll be pop-up yoga classes so that’s community events covered”


----------



## cd4411 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hey guys question from a non-resident but whom have spent few nights in the lovely Southwyck House - what are people's views on having adult education centre like morley's college instead of this? Will it actually benefit people if it is more inclusive and engaging? As Brixton has changed a lot I found it is hard to integrate different generations somehow... any thoughts on that?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2020)

djdando said:


> Just wanted to say two things:
> 
> 1) Editors tone, as per, is just boring
> 2) Don't dislike the design at all. That part of Brixton already has mass and height (International House, Brixton Square, Viaduct, The Edge, Barrier Block). We need office space and inward investment for sure.



Who is the "we"?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2020)

cd4411 said:


> Hey guys question from a non-resident but whom have spent few nights in the lovely Southwyck House - what are people's views on having adult education centre like morley's college instead of this? Will it actually benefit people if it is more inclusive and engaging? As Brixton has changed a lot I found it is hard to integrate different generations somehow... any thoughts on that?



Brixton hasnt changed that much.

It stil is in the top twenty percent most deprived Council Wards in England and Wales. 

So when one says its changed a lot. It has but not for the benefit of the majority of Coldharbour Ward.


----------



## cd4411 (Feb 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton hasnt changed that much.
> 
> It stil is in the top twenty percent most deprived Council Wards in England and Wales.
> 
> So when one says its changed a lot. It has but not for the benefit of the majority of Coldharbour Ward.


what kind of facilities/infrastructure would you reckon is needed to actually help for Coldharbour ward/local residents?

Also I walked around and found so many spaces are unused like viaducts and the land opposite to moorland estate, and the very fancy EGA look very weird together...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I don’t think you can say that Brixton isn’t for Clapham residents.
> 
> We do have freedom of movement.



Use of language like this is disrespectful to people who are being given a difficult time due to Brexit.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2020)

cd4411 said:


> what kind of facilities/infrastructure would you reckon is needed to actually help for Coldharbour ward/local residents?
> 
> Also I walked around and found so many spaces are unused like viaducts and the land opposite to moorland estate, and the very fancy EGA look very weird together...



Stopping Hondo from evicting Nour Cash and Carry as  example. Ive emailed my Cllrs about this. Have you?


----------



## cd4411 (Feb 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Stopping Hondo from evicting Nour Cash and Carry as  example. Ive emailed my Cllrs about this. Have you?


sorry I am not from Brixton so I dont understand how it works... Does Nour Cash and Carry pay rent to Hondo? Why would they still kick them away? It is a nice local shop


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2020)

cd4411 said:


> what kind of facilities/infrastructure would you reckon is needed to actually help for Coldharbour ward/local residents?
> 
> Also I walked around and found so many spaces are unused like viaducts and the land opposite to moorland estate, and the very fancy EGA look very weird together...



Getting back to the subject what is your view on Brixton Hatter  post 186 here?



> went to the exhibition in the Village today showing the Hondo plans for the Popes Road site (where Sports Direct and that 'Flannels' clothes shop are currently.)
> 
> I couldn't bear staying there more than a few minutes cos there was this twat selling the plans to a couple who'd arrived just before me, and he was banging on about 'revitalising the local vibrant creative industries' and 'creating permeable community spaces to enhance the productivity of the area.' Seriously, my bullshit bingo card was filled instantly so I grabbed a leaflet and left.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2020)

cd4411 said:


> sorry I am not from Brixton so I dont understand how it works... Does Nour Cash and Carry pay rent to Hondo? Why would they still kick them away? It is a nice local shop



Are you winding me up on purpose?

Fuck off now.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2020)

cd4411 said:


> sorry I am not from Brixton so I dont understand how it works... Does Nour Cash and Carry pay rent to Hondo? Why would they still kick them away? It is a nice local shop



I see you just joined . Wind up fucking troll fuck off.


----------



## cd4411 (Feb 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I see you just joined . Wind up fucking troll fuck off.


?? I only wanted to get to know more about the area as we are thinking of actually moving in instead of airbnbing, but is that how newbee is treated? great thank you


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2020)

cd4411 said:


> ?? I only wanted to get to know more about the area as we are thinking of actually moving in instead of airbnbing, but is that how newbee is treated? great thank you



You said you were not from Brixton. 

I havent got time for this. Just fuck off.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Use of language like this is disrespectful to people who are being given a difficult time due to Brexit.


Don’t be ludicrous


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2020)

Anyway back the to the subject.

Thanks to Brixton Hatter  and CH1 for the reports. And editor  for the informative Brixton Buzz piece.

I missed the Hondo event on Saturday.

I have not had time to look at all the info.

Here is what I do know that is relevant.

Hondo events for the public are "Pre Application". Looks good when a plannng application for large development like this goes to planning committee that they have done "community engagement".

I was at the Brixton Neighborhood Forum this week. I will do a full report on Brixton thread later.

Officers from Regeneration turned up to talk about ( among other things) a new SPD (Supplementary Planning Document) for the Brixton Central area.

This is International House, the Pop site, the Hondo site between the arches ( under discussion here) and Popes road/ station site.

An SPD is added onto the the Local Plan to help guide development for the benefit of all in Lambeth.

It was pointed out to officers that the Hondo site was already under pre appplication process and this SPD would not be finished in time to influcence the plans by Hondo.

Officers said that work in progress would influence the application. Im not so sure.

Officers did confirm that Hondo were in "pre application" discussions with planning officers.

This is an issue for me.

I saw at the Hero of Switzerland planning application Committee meeting that by the time an application goes to committe the senior planning officers and developer have come to agreement.

Officers then tell the plannnig committee Cllrs that the application is great and it gets passed.

Local residents in reality have little say.

Developers as Brixton Hatter correctly saw try to use pubic pre application meetings to get locals to support a scheme. Pre application meetings for the public are not about finding out what people want.

Take the LJ Hero of Switzerland application in Loughborough Junction ( see the thread on this). Most people opposed a big tower at pre application meetings and the developer ignored these findings. Instead persuaded senior planning officers to support the application design. People also brought up issue of affordable housing. In the end the developer has reduced the affordable housing to the mininal amount they could get away with. With the support of senior planning officers.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Don’t be ludicrous



Its you being ludicrous saying freedom of movement is same as this issue.

My friends from other EU countries have unsettled future here due to the ending of free movement. 

Your use of the term is trivialising a serious issue. And misusing it. 

You know what you are doing using this kind of language. Dont try to play the innocent.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 4, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Its you being ludicrous saying freedom of movement is same as this issue.
> 
> My friends from other EU countries have unsettled future here due to the ending of free movement.
> 
> ...


Nope, you’re still being ludicrous


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gramsci  I did actually say at the Saturday Hondo consultation event that if they thought the scheme was so signature they could at least have created a proper station entrance on Popes Road instead of people having to dart through poorly lit alleys to catch their trains.

And better still I said they could liaise with the council, British Rail etc to  actually implement the scheme proposed before the Victoira Line was opened in south London -  to have a transport interchange between Southern Region, Victoria Line and the higher level South London Line - now London Overground.

Naturally the very nice lady spluttered and totally failed to see the wisdom of my suggestion.

In my opinion you can't have a signature scheme which is actually a concrete multi storey former coal yard. You have to do something signature as an enhancement to be called signature - like providing a hugely improved transport hub for the public as a spin-off.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2020)

In this thread, I've had two 'new' posters specifically name the block I live in and the venue where I work. Nowhere else, just those two places. Of course it just might be a wild coincidence, but forgive me if I'm a little suspicious of what's going on here.


----------



## BakeRecords (Feb 4, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I saw at the Hero of Switzerland planning application Committee meeting that by the time an application goes to committe the senior planning officers and developer have come to agreement.
> 
> Officers then tell the plannnig committee Cllrs that the application is great and it gets passed.
> 
> ...



That accords exactly with my experience of the planning process.


----------



## djdando (Feb 5, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Who is the "we"?



Those of us who live in Brixton and have to commute into places like Old Street or the West End and pay silly amounts in rent when we could be located in Brixton. Maybe, just maybe, we might be able to afford to employ some local people too!


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 5, 2020)

CH1: "_And better still I said they could liaise with the council, British Rail etc to actually implement the scheme proposed before the Victoira Line was opened in south London - to have a transport interchange between Southern Region, Victoria Line and the higher level South London Line - now London Overground._"

Now that seems like an interesting idea. I wonder whether Lambeth Council has the imagination and energy to stipulate a Southern Region/Overground station as a requirement for granting planning permission. Such a modification would of course cost Hondo more, but could bring lots of new workers/visitors into Brixton. And it would require the deep involvement of TfL. However something similar has just been decided by Southwark, working with the E&C developer and TfL, so it's not an impossible concept.









						Additional funding for Elephant and Castle tube station upgrade
					

Southwark Council says that it has agreed an additional £7.5million to its existing contribution for a new entrance and ticket hall to the Northern Line underground station to be delivered as part of the shopping centre redevelopment at Elephant and Castle.



					www.ianvisits.co.uk
				



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 5, 2020)

djdando said:


> Those of us who live in Brixton and have to commute into places like Old Street or the West End and pay silly amounts in rent when we could be located in Brixton. Maybe, just maybe, we might be able to afford to employ some local people too!


 
From what Ive been hearing silly rents have already come to Brixton.

The kind of inward investment that Hondo propose isnt to provide affordable office space .

Inward investment is good phrase to make it appear that bg enterprises like Hondo are coming to Brixton to do good works. 

From the way they treating Nour I dont think thats the case.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2020)

djdando said:


> Those of us who live in Brixton and have to commute into places like Old Street or the West End and pay silly amounts in rent when we could be located in Brixton.


And pay silly rent money there too... (see: Brixton Arches, Nour etc)


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 5, 2020)

As the development that Hondo propose will be large it may be that a proportion of the office space may be affordable. Council have new planning policy , a bit like affordable housing policy on large developments , that developer has to allow certain percentage of affordable. 

This is new so don't think its been tested yet.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 5, 2020)

International House is only place where community groups can find affordable office space now.

This is Council owned building. Now run as Meanwhile space.

Last meeting of Brixton Neighborhood Forum told Council officers that Council should retain this building and not sell it off in the future.

With rents rising in Brixton only way to retain and support small business is for Council to retain the buildings and shops it still owns.

Like the shops under the Brixton Rec. Which are Council owned. Also some shops in Loughborugh road.

Its no good depending on the likes of Hondo. Or NR railway arches. Look what NR did to Brixton Ststion road. destroyed a lively street full of small business. The "inward investment" and still empty units on Brixton Ststion road. 

I think the Council should redevelop the Pop site itself so it can control the new housing / shops on the site.

So called "inward investment" by big capitalist business like Hondo aren't about providing affordable space.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 5, 2020)

Another thing to be born in mind is why big capitalists like Hondo and Sports Direct take an interestin Brixton. 

Given that central London is being gradually gentrified Brixton is still a good opportunity to possibly make a profit .Get in now build and rake in the high rents that are likely in near future. May not happen but its a business decision.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Another thing to be born in mind is why big capitalists like Hondo and Sports Direct take an interestin Brixton.
> 
> Given that central London is being gradually gentrified Brixton is still a good opportunity to possibly make a profit .Get in now build and rake in the high rents that are likely in near future. May not happen but its a business decision.


I think Mike Ashley is a trader and was looking to make a turn on his investment. Like a mini Tiny Rowland. Steeped in alcohol by all accounts. Ooops I didn't say that.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Another thing to be born in mind is why big capitalists like Hondo and Sports Direct take an interestin Brixton.
> 
> Given that central London is being gradually gentrified Brixton is still a good opportunity to possibly make a profit .Get in now build and rake in the high rents that are likely in near future. May not happen but its a business decision.


Sorry I don’t understand what your point is?


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Sorry I don’t understand what your point is?


Not sure why you find it so difficult to understand. He's explaining the presence of big players backed by US investment funds all piling into Brixton: and that's because the area is ripe for exploitation, with rents and property values likely to keep on soaring.

If you're a long term resident, it's not particularly pleasant to find yourselves in the crosshairs of this capitalist pile-on, with luxury tower blocks, unaffordable restaurants and bars changing your landscape, as much loved businesses, bars and cafes are being forced out.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Sorry I don’t understand what your point is?



I was making a statement of how the system works. So I dont understand your question.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 8, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I was making a statement of how the system works. So I dont understand your question.


My apologies. The point you were making was so trite & banal i assumed I must be missing a deeper, more interesting subtext.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> My apologies. The point you were making was so trite & banal i assumed I must be missing a deeper, more interesting subtext.



So you agree what I stated is the case? 

I just told you I was not making a point. Just stating how things are. 

I don't understand why you say it was trite and banal. Why do you think that?


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 8, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> So you agree what I stated is the case?
> 
> I just told you I was not making a point. Just stating how things are.
> 
> I don't understand why you say it was trite and banal. Why do you think that?



maybe i misunderstood, but I thought you were stating that businessmen were investing in Brixton because they thought they would make money.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> maybe i misunderstood, but I thought you were stating that businessmen were investing in Brixton because they thought they would make money.



You clearly havent been reading my posts on this thread.

Go back and read my posts.

Ive stated clearly my views here on this thread.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 8, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Another thing to be born in mind is why big capitalists like Hondo and Sports Direct take an interestin Brixton.
> 
> Given that central London is being gradually gentrified Brixton is still a good opportunity to possibly make a profit .Get in now build and rake in the high rents that are likely in near future. May not happen but its a business decision.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2020)

What point are you making?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2020)

Have you made a mistake with your post? I got an alert yet you have said nothing when I look at the post. Youve missed something out.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 8, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Have you made a mistake with your post? I got an alert yet you have said nothing when I look at the post. Youve missed something out.


This is going nowhere. Have a nice weekend


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> This is going nowhere. Have a nice weekend



Just to point out you started this. I didn't. Its you that has been going nowhere with this.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm writing a piece about Hondo (owner of Brixton Village, Market Row, Lost in Brixton, most of Pope's Road and Club 414) and their billionaire DJ owner Taylor McWilliams.

They're currently trying to evict Nour from their home of 20 years, and I understand they kicked out the artists from the Village too. Would love to hear more about the negative impact they're having on the community. 
(PM if necessary)!


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2020)

Even through the original draft was backed up by plenty of evidence, I had to tone the article down after being given legal advice (thanks to our shitty libel/defamation laws, rich companies can easily crush criticism), so here it is: 









						Brixton for sale: who are Hondo Enterprises, owners of Brixton Village, Market Row, Club 414 and more?
					

Currently buying up vast chunks of Brixton is Hondo Enterprises, a property investment company headed up by Texan billionaire DJ Taylor McWilliams, and backed by the near-unimaginable wealth of US-…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Even through the original draft was backed up by plenty of evidence, I had to tone the article down after being given legal advice (thanks to our shitty libel/defamation laws, rich companies can easily crush criticism), so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a broken image icon (first image in Brixton Market section).

Good article despite having to be toned down.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2020)

RoyReed said:


> There's a broken image icon (first image in Brixton Market section).
> 
> Good article despite having to be toned down.


I'm not seeing a broken image but thank you for the comments!

One of the sections I took out was about McWilliams and his DJ pals - I described them as "a collective of outstanding wealth, power and upper-class privilege."  I felt it relevant to reveal his privileged background, his upper class/royal connections and connecting it to how he's changing Brixton.

This is what his DJ collective told The Irish Sun:


> When we first started going to Ibiza it was 20 years ago and there was very little VIP experience available and it certainly wasn’t the VIP culture that we wanted to bring to central London. The music and the vibe of the island is what we cherish and wanted to bring home with us. The anything goes, hedonism, free spirited hippy fun combined with cutting edge house music.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2020)

So Hondo tell everyone that they've offered alternative premises to Nour, suggesting that it's their fault for not accepting it and moving on - and then there's this (from last month):


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 26, 2020)

surely they could have put the substation where Lost in Brixton is, and then maybe the businesses that were already there wouldn't suffer outages


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> surely they could have put the substation where Lost in Brixton is, and then maybe the businesses that were already there wouldn't suffer outages


Or just not filled the place with energy sapping, on-trend late night businesses with outdoor heating on for a great chunk of the year?


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2020)

When he's not busy saving Club 414 and kicking out long term market businesses, McWilliams likes to party:


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 27, 2020)

editor said:


> When he's not busy saving Club 414 and kicking out long term market businesses, McWilliams like to party:



erggh, looks like the same demographic as Lost in Brixton


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 27, 2020)

Whilst I have no issue with this lad being a DJ as his "Day Job", and I detest his extra curricular activities with Hondo, that video fits the thing of his music. 

Vacuous music for vacuous people. 

But outside of that... Wheres the base line, where the breaks, wheres the melody? And it took FOUR people to write that? It almost sounds like they bought a drum loop and let it play for a bit. 

Shame on him (now, for both sides of his work)


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Whilst I have no issue with this lad being a DJ as his "Day Job", and I detest his extra curricular activities with Hondo, that video fits the thing of his music.
> 
> Vacuous music for vacuous people.
> 
> ...


It's the soundtrack to his privilege, wealth and easy opportunities.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Sure has changed in ten years 



































						Brixton Village, March 2010 at the start of regeneration/gentrification – in photos
					

This series of photos from ten years ago shows Brixton Village (formerly Granville Arcade) in a state of transition, with traditional shop units being used for “rehearsals, galleries and meet…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2020)

Yesterday 











More: In photos: Irish jigs in Brixton Village, Sat 14th March 2020


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2020)

Last night



















						Brixton Market landlord Taylor McWilliams has his Housekeeping DJ Collective Zoom party crashed by local activists
					

Texan socialite Taylor McWilliams of Hondo Enterprises, the property developer who drew criticism for building segregated entrances for rich and poor in his Aldgate East development, owns the lease…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

Just look at the size of this thing 














						Hondo look to push through their proposal for Pope’s Road mega-development in Brixton
					

Brixton Village and Market Row owners Hondo Enterprises have unveiled revised plans for their Pope’s Road mega-development, featuring two new blocks, one 19 storeys high, the other eight stor…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## LuffPark (Apr 27, 2020)

The campaign behind saturday's Zoom party crash have a Twitter @SaveNour if people want to follow. I hear the action has rattled Hondo....


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

LuffPark said:


> The campaign behind saturday's Zoom party crash have a Twitter @SaveNour if people want to follow. I hear the action has rattled Hondo....


There's links in this feature: Brixton Market landlord Taylor McWilliams has his Housekeeping DJ Collective Zoom party crashed by local activists


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 28, 2020)

editor said:


> There's links in this feature: Brixton Market landlord Taylor McWilliams has his Housekeeping DJ Collective Zoom party crashed by local activists



Google  housekeeping dj collective and this Brixton  Buzz article comes up at number three. Taylor isn't going to be happy about that.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Google  housekeeping dj collective and this Brixton  Buzz article comes up at number three. Taylor isn't going to be happy about that.


It's had HUGE traffic on the site too. I think the activists did a brilliant job of reminding the billionaire socialite about what he's doing to the lives of people who don't live his party lifestyle.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2020)

1970 rang up and asked for its logo back


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 28, 2020)

Ive had a look at the Planning Statement on the long list of documents on the Lambeth planning portal. Its the best to look at first to get overview of the planning considerations. Unfortunately it has no pictures.

The scheme has plus and minuses.

The weakest part of the application is the height and affect on the adjacent Brixton Conservation Area ( BCA). It is as Brixton Buzz article shows a visible intrusion on the local Conservation Area streetscape. The site the proposed building is on is just outside the BCA. If it was inside I doubt it would get through planning.

Throughout the document and likely at planning committee the applicant is pushing the idea that this is a "new local landmark". So a positive contribution to Brixton townscape.

I do think in opposing the application this is the weak link in the application.

To argue its a "New Local Landmark" is pushing it a bit. The applicant is saying its ( in applicants view)  high quality design by famous architects company justifies this "Landmark" building.

The plus points in application.


At ground level the public realm will fit in with existing covered markets / Popes road and improve the space. The applicant is offering to demolish the existing toilet block and reprovision in ( says toilets will be free to use) in the development thus freeing up space for improved public realm.



Hondo say they will do a deal with Impact Brixton to rehouse them to manage the affordable office space. If this is not to be watered down at later stage it should imo be written into a Section 106 agreement. Planning guidelines mean that a development of this size will be required to have a small percentage of affordable office space. Impact Brixton are one of the Councils favourite projects. Its clever move by Hondo to dangle this large carrot in front of Council. Brixton BID are likely to be falling over themselves to support this application partly due to this. Hondo spend a lot of time going on about this.


Its going to be office space not a hotel. Office space is needed.

I had a look at Energy and Carbon footprint in the Planning Document. Its going to be BREEAM excellent. However I notice its not going to be able to be retrofitted to be part of decentralised enegy supply. Nor is it going to be carbon neutral. Its going to fulfill planning obligations and no more than that.

As with a lot of new planned developments its not cutting edge architecture to meet challenge of climate change.

I do feel that it should be capable of being linked up to decentralised energy supply in the future. As this is one aspect of moving to zero carbon future. It also was one of the better ideas in the Brixton Masterplan.


So trying to be dispassionate about Hondo, the company that trying to evict Nour Cash and Carry, this application is a mixed bag.

Its the height and imposition on the BCA that is the problem. As CH1 says its overdevelopment of a small site. Like the Hero of Switzerland site in LJ the developer is trying to maximise the profit they could get out of the site by building high.

Im also wondering if it will really improve things for Brixton Village. Will it improve footfall? Or will the new food court and retail space in the ground level of the new development be more competition for Brixton Village existing traders?

There is also little that Ive seen yet ( perhaps someone else looking at docs might put me right) on how public the public space will be. Ive seen on large developments in the City and West End that "public" space on new developments is heavily policed by onsite security. With lists of rules. The question is will this new public space indirectly discriminate against the less fortunate locals who hang about central Brixton?

A further point is that the applicant is making big claims about improving Popes Road but I wonder what will become of the street traders now operating in Popes road? I can see them being displaced by this development.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Ive had a look at the Planning Statement on the long list of documents on the Lambeth planning portal. Its the best to look at first to get overview of the planning considerations. Unfortunately it has no pictures.
> 
> The scheme has plus and minuses.
> 
> ...


It'll be another sanitised faux 'public' space with the development - and its no-doubt upmarket rooftop restaurant - being another huge step towards the total gentrification of the area. The building is wildly out of scale and totally destroys the historic view along Electric Avenue.

There is little architecturally attractive about this building - several people that it looks like the kind of unloved blocks that went up in the 60s -  and the only reason it might achieve the self-professed 'landmark' status is purely because of its enormous size.

Pushing through the planning process during the coronavirus crisis seems particularly cynical, as is expecting 'normal' people being able to navigate through many hundreds of jargon-heavy planning documents and provide suitably-worded objections.

This really feels like the developers and Lambeth are all nice and cosy on the deal. Has anyone heard anything from their local councillor concerning such a massive development?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 28, 2020)

editor said:


> It'll be another sanitised faux 'public' space with the development - and its no-doubt upmarket rooftop restaurant - being another huge step towards the total gentrification of the area. The building is wildly out of scale and totally destroys the historic view along Electric Avenue.
> 
> There is little architecturally attractive about this building - several people that it looks like the kind of unloved blocks that went up in the 60s -  and the only reason it might achieve the self-professed 'landmark' status is purely because of its enormous size.
> 
> ...




Im wondering how it will go through the planning process. Normally with a lot of objections it would go to committee with objectors having right to speak.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Im wondering how it will go through the planning process. Normally with a lot of objections it would go to committee with objectors having right to speak.


I've sent out an email to a load of councillors about this. It really feels like it's being pushed through, particularly in the midst of a health crisis. Why aren't councillors giving guidance to constituents affected about this?  

It worries me that when I post stuff like this on Buzz, it's the first many people have ever heard of it.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 28, 2020)

editor said:


> I've sent out an email to a load of councillors about this. It really feels like it's being pushed through, particularly in the midst of a health crisis. Why aren't councillors giving guidance to constituents affected about this?
> 
> It worries me that when I post stuff like this on Buzz, it's the first many people have ever heard of it.



Ive been looking to see info on this. Cannot find anything so far. Googling and Councils are waiting for government advice on how to proceed with planning applications during pandemic.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2020)

So Hondo sent Dazed (who covered the story after Buzz) an update: 



> *Update (April 28):* Hondo has sent an email statement to Dazed. It reads: “We are not carrying out any evictions at this time and have been in discussions with Nour for almost a year. Hondo has invested extensively with regards to heating, drainage, and the infrastructure within the Market, however, the lack of power still remains a major challenge with regular power cuts for the 50 traders in Market Row. In order to support all a traders, we are required to build a new electrical substation which UK Power Networks informed us had to go in Nour’s unit. After exploring a number of solutions for Nour Cash and Carry, including Hondo building a new unit for them at our cost, we are pleased to be in the positive, final stages of discussions to retain them within Brixton Market. We hope to have details of this agreement very soon.”
> 
> Housekeeping has also made a written statement to Dazed: “The livestream event was organised by Pacha to raise money for Creu Roja (Red Cross). It was a pleasure for Housekeeping to take part in the effort to raise much-needed money for charity and provide some entertainment to music lovers around the world who are currently under lockdown. Housekeeping is a DJ collective with multiple members, and is focused on music and events. One of our members, Taylor, has a separate business unrelated to Housekeeping, which was the subject of the grievances. Our understanding is that Hondo is not evicting any tenants at this time, and is in the final stages of a deal that would keep the tenant in question in the market. As a DJ collective separate to this business, we are not in a position to comment any further on this matter.”


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2020)

Fantastic news! There could be another roof terrace and more shops and foodie joints for the Village!



> Planning permission and listed building consent is sought for the following: ‘Use of the first floor space as change of use from B1 to flexible A1 / A3 / B1 / D1 / D2, alterations to the shopfront of Unit 68, refurbishment of first floor studios, replacement of two areas of flat roof with a pitched roof form, new stair access








						20/01242/FUL     |              Use of the first floor space as flexible A1 / A3 / B1 / D1 / D2, alterations to the shopfront of Unit 68, refurbishment of first floor studios, replacement of two areas of flat roof with a pitched roof form, new stair accesses to ground and roof level, new rooftop plant enclosures, new roof terrace and associated works. (50-65 First Floor & 66-78 First Floor )                  |                                                                      50-65 And 66-78,   Brixton Village London SW9 8PS
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2020)

Well, lookie here:


----------



## LuffPark (Apr 29, 2020)

The action we did on sat was a great success, it even got picked up by Dazed mag and forced housekeeping to make a statement distacing themselves from Hondo! Please follow @SaveNour on Twitter and join the mailchimp to join and keep the pressure on


----------



## LuffPark (Apr 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Well, lookie here:



Yes I found this and tweeted the screenshot (I'm @hatsandbackchat quote tweeted here) am doing some more digging


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2020)

LuffPark said:


> Yes I found this and tweeted the screenshot (I'm @hatsandbackchat quote tweeted here) am doing some more digging


I was talking to SheisLaurence on Twitter and they said they were going to write a bit more about this  (do you know them?). Or do you want to write it?


----------



## LuffPark (Apr 29, 2020)

editor said:


> I was talking to SheisLaurence on Twitter and they said they were going to write a bit more about this  (do you know them?). Or do you want to write it?


just messaged you


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Fantastic news! There could be another roof terrace and more shops and foodie joints for the Village!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's still time for objections! Currently shows 0 comments. Get yer objections in.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> There's still time for objections! Currently shows 0 comments. Get yer objections in.


This is where local councillors should be advising their constituents rather than just ignoring the issue altogether.  There is literally hundreds and hundreds of pages of documents that people are expected to trawl through and understand, and then manage to word an objection in terms that are acceptable to the planning process. 

Given the fact that most people have absolutely no idea that this is going on - and if there are any planning documents pinned up around the development, people aren't out and about to see them. 

I emailed 11 councillors yesterday (including Hopkins) and haven't heard a peep back - not even an automated response. 

This really feels like it's being fast-tracked through.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2020)

I messaged ten councillors and Lambeth leader Jack Hopkins on Monday. Not a peep back, so I posted this. 









						Hondo’s enormous tower block development in Pope’s Road, Brixton – an open letter to Lambeth Council
					

On Monday, we posted about development company Hondo’s proposal to build a huge tower in the centre in Brixton as part of their multi-million plans to redevelop Pope’s Road. The subsequ…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2020)

Happy to see that there's now 15 objections on the site (and the inevitable first comment which supports the venture).

I liked this comment



> Hondo has been a particular catalyst in this gentrification. Hondo, who have had no links with lambeth or Brixton but come in with their plans on how they would like Brixton to be, for them not for the people who already have links and who care about this area. This new building, if allowed to be built would cast a physical and emotional shadow over the whole of Brixton...
> 
> High rises for middle class transient 'professionals' are not what is needed for Brixton. Low income affordable housing is.


----------



## BakeRecords (Apr 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Given the fact that most people have absolutely no idea that this is going on - and if there are any planning documents pinned up around the development, people aren't out and about to see them.
> 
> I emailed 11 councillors yesterday (including Hopkins) and haven't heard a peep back - not even an automated response.
> 
> This really feels like it's being fast-tracked through.



Totally agree - it seems a bit ridiculous for Lambeth to go through the standard planning process with notices pinned up in public when people are supposed to be staying indoors as much as possible.


----------



## Cerrid (May 5, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Im wondering how it will go through the planning process. Normally with a lot of objections it would go to committee with objectors having right to speak.



It will definitely go to Planning Committee. But the time for objectors to speak is limited, so it's important that people comment on the application now whilst the planning officers are considering the application. 

Clearly there will be pressure on officers from senior Council management and maybe some councillors for this to be approved due to the (perceived) benefits of: new jobs, some affordable workspace provision, 'investment' in Brixton (where Hondo lead others will follow), public realm improvements (outside the site i.e. on Pope's Road from S106/CIL contributions), creation of new retail units for new/existing business growth, but also importantly for the Council, significant future business rates revenue.

Councillors are generally influenced by public pressure from their constituents, so the more local people object, loudly, the more chance this application will be properly scrutinised by them. And if it is, then it should be clear that the harm does not outweigh the benefits. 

That site is definitely an opportunity for development, but that development should bring genuine benefits to Brixton (like an improved station as well as new jobs) and be well designed. What's proposed is simply greedy. And we know why. They want/have to make a profit and will have paid through the nose for the site. I think the site was valued independently at around £5million in 2016ish before the owner sold it to Sports Direct for c.£12million in 2017!! Hondo will surely have paid at least double that only a couple of years later (and it's just a leasehold!!) (I found a Buzz article saying Sports Direct valued it in their accounts at £23million in 2018). 

That's part of the planning/development problem, people overpay based on speculative and optimistic calculations of what development they can achieve (get away with) and then planners are almost forced into approving overdevelopment as anything else isn't 'viable' (heaven forbid a private company may have to take a loss due to mistakenly/purposefully ignoring planning limitations and overestimating value) and no one really wants empty buildings/sites sat around forever when they could be better used. Depressing.

Anyway - the best hope is that if people object and we get this application strongly refused, Hondo will be forced to come back with a better (and smaller) scheme. They clearly haven't listened so far.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2020)

Cerrid said:


> It will definitely go to Planning Committee. But the time for objectors to speak is limited, so it's important that people comment on the application now whilst the planning officers are considering the application.
> 
> Clearly there will be pressure on officers from senior Council management and maybe some councillors for this to be approved due to the (perceived) benefits of: new jobs, some affordable workspace provision, 'investment' in Brixton (where Hondo lead others will follow), public realm improvements (outside the site i.e. on Pope's Road from S106/CIL contributions), creation of new retail units for new/existing business growth, but also importantly for the Council, significant future business rates revenue.
> 
> ...



How are you certain it will go to Planning Committee? What I meant is that in present pandemic how is the planning committee supposed to operate? So far I cant find anythiing on Council website about this.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2020)

Cerrid said:


> It will definitely go to Planning Committee. But the time for objectors to speak is limited, so it's important that people comment on the application now whilst the planning officers are considering the application.
> 
> Clearly there will be pressure on officers from senior Council management and maybe some councillors for this to be approved due to the (perceived) benefits of: new jobs, some affordable workspace provision, 'investment' in Brixton (where Hondo lead others will follow), public realm improvements (outside the site i.e. on Pope's Road from S106/CIL contributions), creation of new retail units for new/existing business growth, but also importantly for the Council, significant future business rates revenue.
> 
> ...




Camden Council took on a developer over viability. Developer said cost of land meant they could not include affordable housing. Went to appeal and developer lost.


			http://camdennewjournal.com/article/landmark-planning-case-sees-holloway-development-halted
		


Cost of land should not be considered. That is developers problem.

This development includes no housing just offices and shops. It is required to include affordable business units. Application say they will do this. But yes I agree over development of the site is because the developer wants to make site "viable" due to cost of land. Whether this Council will take a developer on is another matter. Application in the market for a tower was refused by Planning Committee in a different application so its not a done deal yet. 

Local Ward Cllrs can oppose an application in there area as can MP. Need to email them to ask.

TBF Ive got enough on with this pandemic. I thin the planning process should be put on hold except for new applications until lockkdown is finished.

If it was not for local media I would not know about this application.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2020)

Here's a really useful guide and one worth reading if you want to object to Hondo's mega development in Pope's Road 









						How to object to a planning application – an essential guide to getting your voice heard
					

With developers pushing through huge changes to the Brixton landscape and Lambeth Council doing very little to engage local residents in these hugely important decisions, it’s never been so i…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2020)

Ive emailed the Ward Cllrs ( its in Coldharbour also my ward) and MP Helen Hayes ( who is also my MP) to see if they are going to object.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's a really useful guide and one worth reading if you want to object to Hondo's mega development in Pope's Road
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is useful.

Ive just been trying to explain to someone this evening that saying that Hondo are a large capitalist business is not a valid objection. Find it a bit wearing. 

I would however say I dont think people should have to comb through the application and learn all the planniing jargon.

To the ordinary person looking at the drawings the tower is to big. Its dominating the rest of Brixton. Its out of keeping with the area.

Also not liking the design is another valid reason.

I think people should be able to comment on above issues with short comment. Its the planners job to see if this might count as valid objection.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> That is useful.
> 
> Ive just been trying to explain to someone this evening that saying that Hondo are a large capitalist business is not a valid objection. Find it a bit wearing.
> 
> ...


Councillors should proactively be engaging with their constituents over this too. I've still had no reply from my emails to 10 councillors and Jack Hopkins, or any response to the open letter on Buzz.









						Hondo’s enormous tower block development in Pope’s Road, Brixton – an open letter to Lambeth Council
					

On Monday, we posted about development company Hondo’s proposal to build a huge tower in the centre in Brixton as part of their multi-million plans to redevelop Pope’s Road. The subsequ…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## technical (May 6, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> How are you certain it will go to Planning Committee? What I meant is that in present pandemic how is the planning committee supposed to operate? So far I cant find anythiing on Council website about this.



Different councils are taking different approaches. Not sure what Lambeth have done/will do, but this application will definitely go to committee in some form given its scale and location. 

As per previous comments, any objections need to focus on planning matters. To me, this application should be rejected due to its impact on two conservation areas and the fact it is clearly out of scale with the rest of the town centre area. The site has not been allocated for a tall building in either the existing Local Plan or the one under development, and the application appears contrary to adopted Local Plan policies on conservation areas and tall buildings. I don't think any public benefits outweigh the adverse impacts.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2020)

Thought I'd post this again if anyone is thinking of objecting. The key points - 

*Valid objections*
To summarise, the following are the grounds on which planning permission is most likely to be refused (although this list is not intended to be definitive) :

Adverse effect on the residential amenity of neighbours, by reason of (among other factors) noise*, disturbance*, overlooking, loss of privacy, overshadowing, etc. [*but note that this does not include noise or disturbance arising from the actual execution of the works, which will not be taken into account, except possibly in relation to conditions that may be imposed on the planning permission, dealing with hours and methods of working, etc. during the development]


Unacceptably high density / over-development of the site, especially if it involves loss of garden land or the open aspect of the neighbourhood (so-called ‘garden grabbing’)
Visual impact of the development
Effect of the development on the character of the neighbourhood
Design (including bulk and massing, detailing and materials, if these form part of the application)
The proposed development is over-bearing, out-of-scale or out of character in terms of its appearance compared with existing development in the vicinity
The loss of existing views from neighbouring properties would adversely affect the residential amenity of neighbouring owners
[If in a Conservation Area, adverse effect of the development on the character and appearance of the Conservation Area]
[If near a Listed Building, adverse effect of the development on the setting of the Listed Building.]
The development would adversely affect highway safety or the convenience of road users [but only if there is technical evidence to back up such a claim].
The following points, on the other hand will *not* be taken into account in deciding on the acceptability of the development in planning terms :


The precise identity of the applicant;
The racial or ethnic origin of the applicant, their sexual orientation, religious beliefs, political views or affiliations or any other personal attributes;
The reasons or motives of the applicant in applying for planning permission (for example if the development is thought to be purely speculative);
Any profit likely to be made by the applicant;
The behaviour of the applicant;
Nuisance or annoyance previously caused by the applicant [unless this relates to an existing development for which retrospective permission is being sought];
Concerns about possible future development of the site (as distinct from the actual development which is currently being proposed);
Any effect on the value of neighbouring properties










						How to object to a planning application – an essential guide to getting your voice heard
					

With developers pushing through huge changes to the Brixton landscape and Lambeth Council doing very little to engage local residents in these hugely important decisions, it’s never been so i…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 7, 2020)

68 objections and just two supporting. 

And I finally got a response from one of the 10 councillors I messaged (Cllr Nye). The rest haven't bothered to respond yet, neither has Jack Hopkins, 






						20/01347/FUL     |              Demolition of the existing building and erection of a part four, part nine and part twenty storey building comprising flexible Class A1 (shops)/A3 (restaurants and cafes)/B1 (business)/D1 (non-residential Institutions)/D2 (assembly and leisure) uses at basement, ground and first floor levels, with restaurant (Class A3) use at eighth floor level and business accommodation (Class B1) at second to nineteenth floor levels, with plant enclosures at roof level, and associated cycle parking, servicing and enabling works  RECONSULTATION DUE TO EXTERNAL DESIGN CHANGES TO THE BUILDING FACADES AS WELL AS RELOCATION OF THE COMMUNITY FLOORSPACE AT THE FIRST FLOOR LEVEL. PLEASE REFER TO THE SEPTEMBER 2020 COVER LETTER FOR FURTHER DETAILS.  This application is a DEPARTURE APPLICATION: The proposed development is a departure from Policy Q26, part (ii) and site allocation ''Site 16 - Brixton Central (between the viaducts) SW9'' of the Lambeth Local Plan (2015).                   |                                                                      20 - 24 Pope's Road London SW9 8JB
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2020)

I also got a response from Cllr Nye. 

Cllr Donatus emailed to say the Planning Committee is starting up again. Meetings will be held using Microsoft Teams









						Agenda for Planning Applications Committee on Tuesday 12 May 2020, 7.00 pm | Lambeth Council
					






					moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk
				




See link above. ( its not for this application. Just to show that a few Planning Committee meetings were cancelled and now Council is starting to use Microsoft teams).

Has anyone ever use Microsoft Teams?

I wonder how its going to work with a public audience. Some of whom want to speak on an application.

I did hear Council told staff to stop using Zoom.


----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2020)

Cllr Emma Nye said:



> The Coldharbour ward councillors share some of the concerns you have raised, and we will make sure our views, and those of our residents who have been in touch with us, are raised when the item is considered at Planning Committee



So email comments on Ward Cllrs as well as the planning website.


----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2020)

Hondo application is in Coldharbour Ward.









						Councillors | Lambeth Council
					






					moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## editor (May 8, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Cllr Emma Nye said:
> 
> 
> 
> So email comments on Ward Cllrs as well as the planning website.


It's almost like they've collectively been told to keep quiet about it!  I wish Rachel Heywood was still elected.


----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2020)

editor said:


> It's almost like they've collectively been told to keep quiet about it!  I wish Rachel Heywood was still elected.



I read email response is that they will oppose it. But its not clear. I mentioned height of building and its effect on Brixton Conservation area.


----------



## Gramsci (May 9, 2020)

Ive been looking at the application. Its doing my head in all the pdfs. Trying to go through some of them for useful info. So much of reports in applications is repeating stuff.

The height is the main weakness. Lot of docs about views of the tower. How much it is visible. Big Town scape and heritage assessment.

This led me to have a look at the Brixton SPD (Supplementary Planning Document).

It appears in Local Plan that the Brixton Conservation area is not considered suitable for tall buildings. Policy Q26. But the site Hondo own is just outside the BCA. So its "sensitive to tall buildings".

The SPD states this actual site that Hondo own is suitable for buildings up to 10 storeys high. The Hondo towers are 19 and 8. They dropped it down 2 storeys in pre application discussions with planning officers.

The SPD says this on Brixton Central area ( 4.1.2):

_Tall building development on suitable sites, to a
height of 10 storeys, is likely to have a neutral impact
on Brixton’s heritage assets (and their settings).
Development between 10 and 15 storeys will be
visible from within the conservation area and has the
potential to have an adverse impact. Development
in excess of 15 storeys is likely to have a significant
adverse impact.
Applicants proposing tall buildings in excess of 10
storeys will be expected to prepare accurate heritage
and townscape impact assessments to allow informed
decisions to be made. In order to mitigate such harm,
new tall buildings should:
1. Be slender, of elegant proportions with a good
silhouette; and
2. Use detailing and materials that harmonise with
the locally distinct palette of materials (brick and stone)

It is hoped that by following these design parameters
the new structures will enhance Brixton’s already rich
roofscape of historic towers. Large, bulky, squat or
alien looking structures are unlikely to be considered
acceptable._


----------



## Gramsci (May 9, 2020)

The Brixton SPD 4.2.4 says of Hondos site this:

_Land between the viaducts
The land on the east side of Pope’s Road between
the railway viaducts is a major opportunity for
development. In particular, the opening up of this
site would allow for a new north-south connection to
Brixton Station Road, improved access to the Brixton
markets experience and creation of new opportunities
for small and independent traders. Space for existing
creative industries and artists should be an integral
part of redevelopment proposals for this site.
Above this ground floor level activity, there is scope
for a mix of commercial uses. The site could also
potentially deliver some town centre car parking
to help meet the needs of local businesses and
customers and provide space for market trader parking
and storage.
In such a prominent location new development would
need to be of the highest quality design, and provide a
useful and attractive new landmark in the town centre.
Subject to demand, this central location would also be
appropriate for education uses._


----------



## Gramsci (May 9, 2020)

I notice the Brixton SPD says integral to the new development should be space for existing creative industries and artists. Some of the arches are now used by artists. I cant see anything yet in plans about them.


----------



## Gramsci (May 9, 2020)

Hondo make a great deal of there community orientated management of the markets in the docs to support the application. In which case its valid to point the treatment that Nour Cash and Carry got contradict that. Only public campaign and intervention of Helen Hayes and Ward Cllrs has made Hondo change that.

The pre application process ( year long discussions with planning officers/GLA)  meant they took off two storeys. Though it looks like they have stuck plant on roof which isnt counted as storey. Its now 19 storeys high not 21. They have filled in some of gap with the lower tower to make up commercial space lost.  Making the whole thing more blocky looking.

I checked the Brixton SPD and the suitable height for a building here is 10 storeys ( Brixton SPD 4.1.2) 10 to 15 would be considered to have adverse impact on Brixton Conservation Area. Over 15 significant adverse impact.

Over 15 and it has to be of high design quality and effect on views must be considered. That explains all the docs on application about this. 

They know its the weakpoint of application


----------



## Gramsci (May 9, 2020)

Plus the section on tall buildings in the Brixton SPD is for the area near Canterbury Crescent and the Pop site.The Hondo site, whilst discussed in the Brixton SPD for development is not specifically included in that section. 

The Hondo site is nearer to the BCA boundary than POP. Which is the other side of Brixton Station Road.
As quoted above the SPD realises the Hondo site is a sensitive one as its so near the BCA boundary.


----------



## Gramsci (May 10, 2020)

The comments on the Hondo application for Popes road Im going to put into planning.


The plan for a 19 storey tower is incompatible with locally agreed planning policy.

The Local Plan (2015) says this site is in an area deemed “sensitive” to tall buildings. It is located right next to Brixton Conservation Area which in Local Plan (2015) is “inappropriate” for tall buildings. ( Annex 11 of Local Plan 2015)

The Brixton Supplementary Planning Document was developed out of the Brixton Masterplan. The masterplan was developed in consultation with local residents.

The Brixton SPD gives more detail of height. The Hondo Popes road site is on the edge of the Brixton Central Area next to Brixton Conservation Area. The Brixton Masterplan divided Brixton into different areas.

The Brixton central areas include Pop site, Brixton Rec, International house, Brixton station road and Popes road. Area that is available for regeneration and improvement of urban space.

The SPD in discussing future development around Pop says that the optimal height to fit into this area is ten storeys. 10 to 15 storeys would have adverse impact and over 15 storeys would have “significant adverse impact” ( Brixton SPD 4.1.2).  The Hondo site is directly adjacent to the Brixton Conservation Area.

Even Hondo says in their planning statement that the proposed development would be most visible in central parts of Brixton.

Hondo says that in the pre application public consultation that height was raised as a concern. They have dropped height by 11 metres. That is not much. It is still 19 storeys.

The revised Local Plan ( which carries little planning weight unfortunately) adds that this site should have low buildings. It is part of updated design principles for this site. The site is land between the viaducts including the Hondo owned site.

_“The council will support development on the site that:
(x) proposes low buildings to protect the amenity of new residential development on Coldharbour Lane adjoining the site.”_

From page 398 of Draft Revised Local Plan Site 16

Hondo justified height by saying it will be a Local Landmark. It will mark the location of Brixton overground station. This is patently false. The site is not near the Brixton overground station.

This Hondo plan is overdevelopment of the site. The height is detrimental to the adjacent Brixton Conservation Area from which it can be seen. It will also affect the residential amenity of the new residential development on Coldharbour lane. ( This is considered in the Revised Local Plan).

Further issue about the application.

The applicant says that the proposals will not future proof the building to be able to be connected to a local energy network.

This is part of Brixton SPD.

_• Major redevelopments should incorporate the 
provision of heat and power energy centres and 
appropriate energy network distribution, as well 
as the ability for future developments to plug-in 
and extend the network. The lowest carbon fuel 
sources feasible should be used; and
• The roof spaces of existing and new buildings 
should be considered a valuable commodity to be 
exploited for energy generation and food growing._

( Brixton SPD 3.6.1)
An important part of the Brixton Masterplan / Brixton SPD was to make sure this would happen. It is an important part of green measures. Also roof space to be used for energy generation.  As climate change is an important issue for Council this development should do these things. Is this being followed up by planning officers in further discussion with developer?

The applicant is going for BREEAM excellent and GLA “be lean” use of energy classification. This is not the highest classification - “Green”.

Given that Brixton SPD adopted One Planet Living principles zero carbon strategies for the development need more exploration. The sustainability document is a start. It appears to say that developer is still looking at sustainability in design. How will this be furthered? How will it be dealt with at the planning committee? Will Lambeth planning officers negotiate to achieve a design in line with the adoption of OPL for Brixton? Lambeth Council aims to be Carbon Neutral by 2030. The Brixton SPD and Brixton Masterplan have aim of zero carbon through adoption of OPL in future so planning is one aspect of the Council aiming for Carbon Neutral by 2030 imo.

I would also like to see planning officers assess this application in relation to OPL. Present report to the planning committee to show how or not this proposed development would further OPL principles in Brixton.

Rainwater collection- Brixton SPD says:

_2 Water
Opportunities and key elements of the water strategy 
might include:
• Rainwater collection in all new build development 
and retrofitted where possible to existing 
buildings;_

I can't see rainwater collection as part of this development. Can this be clarified? If not why?

The affordable office space. The applicant says that Impact Brixton will manage this. There is little detail on this. Application says talks are still going on with the Council.

I'm afraid this could be used to make the application more palatable to the Council. That the applicant may at a later stage say it's not “viable”.

The policy on affordable office space is an emerging policy not adopted. So it does not carry so much planning weight.

Before planning approval is sought at committee stage concrete proposals need to be agreed. To ensure that the developer keeps to promises made in the planning proposals and does not back out of them at later stage citing “viability”.

The Hondo planning statement says that Hondo as owners of the covered markets have a good track with the local community. So are well placed to regenerate this land. This is not the case.  The treatment of Nour Cash and Carry gives cause for concern. This small business was under threat from Hondo. Only a well supported campaign by local residents along with local Cllrs / MP have led Hondo to negotiate.


----------



## CH1 (May 11, 2020)

I still think the development should include an upgrade to the rail station.

It seems they are proposing to eliminate the "toilet block" serving market traders and customers - and provide alternative toilets in the basement of the tower (with lift).

I would love to see what Brixton Station looked like when it had a proper entrance in Pope's Road in the matter of Herne Hill station. It's surprising there are no Edwardian postcards of this floating around.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I still think the development should include an upgrade to the rail station.
> 
> It seems they are proposing to eliminate the "toilet block" serving market traders and customers - and provide alternative toilets in the basement of the tower (with lift).
> 
> I would love to see what Brixton Station looked like when it had a proper entrance in Pope's Road in the matter of Herne Hill station. It's surprising there are no Edwardian postcards of this floating around.


You can see it here:







And how it looks now: 











						Brixton history: Brixton’s old railway station, a cast iron loo and Branston Pickle
					

Here’s an interesting document of a piece of long-lost Brixton, with this archive photograph showing a striking cast-iron street urinal outside the now-vanished entrance to Brixton railway st…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




I'd love to see more pics of the old station.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2020)

Does anyone, anywhere think that this looks like an attractive place to shop? It looks like the failed shopping malls of the 60s and 70s, many of which have since been demolished. 



And here's a highly improbable 'vibrant' scene inside, with the 'Brixton Spoken Word Night' echoing through the bleak concrete interior while a fruit and veg shop improbably continues to serve customers over the din.


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2020)

That building in front of the station, behind the toilets, is in separate ownership and is landbanked according to gossip. I agree, the station badly needs a proper entrance, but this specific scheme can't deliver it.


----------



## Gramsci (May 12, 2020)

Crispy said:


> That building in front of the station, behind the toilets, is in separate ownership and is landbanked according to gossip. I agree, the station badly needs a proper entrance, but this specific scheme can't deliver it.



It is why I focused on height in my objection.

This application could be argued to be step in right direction of opening a new entrance as Hondo are saying they will demolish the toilets and  reprovision them i the new development.


----------



## Gramsci (May 12, 2020)

Lot of objections in on the Lambeth public comments section of the application.

Mine is not up yet. Probably lot more that have not been checked yet.

The Ward Cllrs have objected.This is on the public comments section:

*



			(Objects)
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Comment submitted date: Mon 11 May 2020*
> I'm writing this submission as one of the three Councillors for Coldharbour ward.
> 
> The situation of the site on Pope's Road means it is close to Electric Avenue, which was the first market street in the country to be lit by electric lights. Brixton has a proud history of being forward-thinking and creative.
> ...


----------



## editor (May 12, 2020)

Crispy said:


> That building in front of the station, behind the toilets, is in separate ownership and is landbanked according to gossip. I agree, the station badly needs a proper entrance, but this specific scheme can't deliver it.


The owner has been sitting on that building for decades. I guess he's holding out for the max bucks. Such a waste.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2020)

Following on from The Quietus's excellent piece: 









						Privilege, wealth and power: Brixton landlord Taylor McWilliams and his Housekeeping DJ Collective
					

Currently buying up vast chunks of Brixton is Hondo Enterprises, a property investment company headed up by wealthy Texan club DJ Taylor McWilliams (above), and backed by the near-unimaginable weal…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 27, 2020)

😂


----------



## editor (May 27, 2020)

Here's Housekeeping playing to a room full of models and posh people


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 27, 2020)

Googling Tape London comes up with the below



If they think they are turning the 414 into an 'exclusive nightclub for an elite, global crowd' i hope theyll run into fierce objection.


----------



## happyshopper (May 27, 2020)

Someone might have linked to this before, but worth reading:

The Quietus | Opinion | Black Sky Thinking | The Many Faces Of Housekeeping: How Wealth & Privilege Are Distorting Underground Music


----------



## editor (May 27, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Googling Tape London comes up with the below
> 
> View attachment 214935
> 
> If they think they are turning the 414 into an 'exclusive nightclub for an elite, global crowd' i hope theyll run into fierce objection.


"Elite, global crowd"  🤮🤮🤮


----------



## editor (May 27, 2020)

And yet more terrible press: 









						Why Is Nour Cash and Carry Being Threatened with Eviction?
					

Nour Cash and Carry – a much loved, family-run business in Brixton Market – has been threatened with eviction by Taylor McWilliams.




					www.vice.com
				




Housekeeping has now taken down their entire social media presence....


----------



## Gramsci (May 27, 2020)

editor said:


> And yet more terrible press:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I put some of this on the Brixtion news thread.

The Campaign is being run with Nour in conjunction with the new younger members of the Labour Party. Those who joined due to Corbyn.

Matilda is one of those young active new members of the Labour party. Taking up issue of gentrification.

This is community organising. One would think it would be all over Lambeth Labour official media what a great campaign led by younger members it it. Innovative and creative. But I have not found anything.


----------



## Gramsci (May 28, 2020)

This is all a bit technical planning stuff but worth it to see Hondo real prioirities.

The Local Plan is up for renewal.


After a consultation process the Council send the new draft updated Local Plan to independent planning inspector. Residents and business can put in comments to the inspector. The inspector can recommend changes.

The submssions are put online.

Looking and saw Hondo have put one in. Complaining of the new onerous planning rules that the Council have the temerity to expect property developers to follow.

The letter starts on page 19.

Its written in tedious planning jargon. A quick read tonight.

A lot of the letter is related to the proposed Popes road development and the Covered markets. Which Hondo own.

Here are the imo sensible ideas the Council wishes to see in updated Local Plan that Hondo dont like:


The Council want a new rule that large developments will have to provide 10% affordable workspace
Council expect a property developer to put in a viability assessment if they think they can't have 10% affordable workspace. ( I kid you not. Hondo say that this will make the planning process more arduous for the property developer like Hondo. My heart bleeds for them)
The Council wants new large developments to provide 25% of projected jobs to go to locals. ( Yes Hondo think this is a problem)
Council wants plenty of cycling storage on new large developments.( people should use fold up bikes is Hondos answer)
Council wants floorspace of covered markets to have limit on A3 ( bars / restaurents.) rather than base split on number of units. Hondo want it based on number of units not amount of floorspace. ( Obviously as a developers could have tiny retail units and large restaurent units and claim a fifty fifty split between retail and bars/ restaurents. The actual effect would be covered markets dominated by restaurents/ eateries
So the idea that Hondo really care is shown to be bollox

I suppose the posh boy DJ thinks no one will read this.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2020)

Update: 








						Brixton activists cast doubt over Hondo’s reasons for evicting Nour from Brixton’s Market Row
					

The @SaveNour campaign, which is trying to save one of Brixton’s most loved independent stores from eviction, has published a statement casting serious doubts on the landlord’s reasons …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks like housekeeping LDN have deleted their twitter and not letting people tag them in instagram stories etc


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2020)

It's not been a good few weeks for Hondo and the gang 









						Campaign to Save Brixton Market Food Hub Accuses Landlord of Misleading Community
					

Hondo Enterprises claims that it needs to evict Nour Cash and Carry to build an electricity substation. Save Nour says UK Power Networks would never stipulate where it must go




					london.eater.com


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)

The gloves are off 









						Save Nour Cash & Carry crowdfunder to tell landlords Taylor McWilliams and Hondo they’re not welcome in Brixton
					

A crowdfunding campaign has been launched with the aim of helping save Brixton’s Nour Cash & Carry supermarket from eviction, and letting landlords Hondo – run by millionaire DJ Tay…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm guessing Taylor might be regretting coming to Brixton 



His attempts to evict Nour is getting absolute shitloads of negative publicity


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)

More: Millennial shopping habits are putting grassroots grocery at risk


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)

Crowdfunder has just increased by around £2,000 in as many hours!


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Crowdfunder has just increased by around £2,000 in as many hours!



Over 10 thousand now.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Over 10 thousand now.


Already up to £10.6k now with the petition garnering 27,000 signatures. He's getting his arse kicked all over Brixton!









						Brixton anti-gentrification crowdfunder raises over £10,000 in one day, as locals decry landlords Taylor McWilliams and Hondo
					

In what has to be one the fastest-rising crowdfunders we’ve ever seen for Brixton, campaigners fighting the eviction of Nour Cash & Carry smashed through their £2,500 target within a few …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Already up to £10.6k now with the petition garnering 27,000 signatures. He's getting his arse kicked all over Brixton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I
It's mainly small donations. So lots of people feel strongly about this.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 11, 2020)

editor said:


> More: Millennial shopping habits are putting grassroots grocery at risk


It's a long time since I read The Grocer... but that seems like an unusually punchy piece.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)

Rushy said:


> It's a long time since I read The Grocer... but that seems like an unusually punchy piece.


I think the kickback for Hondo has been coming a long time. The way they've gone about charging into Brixton has really fucked people off and maybe their lies and bullshit about Nour - a shop that represents Brixton better than any of his Brixton Village bullshit - has hit a raw nerve.  The fundraiser is now on £11,500.  That's incredible.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)

From Instagram


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 11, 2020)

Joe Lycett can be a real thorn in the side of business when he gets involved. Good for him.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2020)

The crowdfunder is about to hit £15,000 with nearly a thousand donors.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh and the petition now stands at 32,000.  That is fucking huge.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2020)

I was convinced this was Photoshop, but, nope it's real. His rich white DJ pal actually has a rasta hat with fake dreads.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2020)

Taylor McWilliams and his fellow landlords have written to Boris


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 14, 2020)

Interesting that his involvement in the NTIA would suggest he would be keen for nightlife to thrive, but he had no hesitation to buy and close down one of the longest running nightclubs in London, consequently evicting and robbing the owners of their livelihoods and home. 

Interesting also to see Lakota's owner on there, when they recently announced they had won the planning permission to knock Lakota down and build students flats and offices on the site.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2020)

Over £20,000 raised in a matter of days with 45,000 people signing the petition to save Nour.








						Crowdfunder to save Brixton’s Nour and ‘resist bullying landlords’ is paused as over £20,000 is donated
					

After smashing through their target of £2,500 by an astonishing factor of ten in a matter of days, activists have paused the crowdfunding campaign while they “organise measures to distribute …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 14, 2020)

editor said:


> I was convinced this was Photoshop, but, nope it's real. His rich white DJ pal actually has a rasta hat with fake dreads.
> 
> View attachment 217402



you need to allow multiple emoticons sometimes.....I’m both shocked and angered.....taking lack of self awareness to a new level.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2020)

Latest from Brixton's most hated landlord








						Taylor McWilliams, multi-millionaire landlord of Brixton market, pleads for financial help
					

Taylor McWilliams, multi-millionaire landlord of Brixton market and would be evictor of Nour Cash and Carry, has written to Prime Minister Boris Johnson asking for financial help. McWilliams is the…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

Update Brixton’s #SaveNour campaign issues Statement of Intent after raising £20,000 in crowdfunding


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 18, 2020)

Hondo have set up a rubbish new social media account called ‘truth of brixton’!


----------



## LuffPark (Jun 18, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> Hondo have set up a rubbish new social media account called ‘truth of brixton’!


lmao


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> Hondo have set up a rubbish new social media account called ‘truth of brixton’!


What? Where is this?

I can't go into detail right now but there ain't 'alf some kickbacks going on against DJ Posh Boy and his US equity backed gang.


----------



## Bond (Jun 18, 2020)

editor said:


> What? Where is this?
> 
> I can't go into detail right now but there ain't 'alf some kickbacks going on against DJ Posh Boy and his US equity backed gang.



Twitter.

Edit: https://twitter.com/truthofbrixton - what a joke with the bull they come out with.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2020)

Bond said:


> Twitter.
> 
> Edit: https://twitter.com/truthofbrixton - what a joke with the bull they come out with.


Got it:  Hondo – Brixton’s most hated landlords – launch a ‘Truth Of Brixton’ Twitter account


----------



## LuffPark (Jun 18, 2020)

editor said:


> What? Where is this?
> 
> I can't go into detail right now but there ain't 'alf some kickbacks going on against DJ Posh Boy and his US equity backed gang.


Not sure its 100% known its them think SaveNour were careful to say 'it looks like' its them.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2020)

Right back atcha!








						Brixton’s #SaveNour campaign post robust response to statement from landlords Hondo
					

The #SaveNour campaign has responded robustly to the Twitter statement made by landlords Hondo, describing their message as a “distraction from the real harm being caused.” We’ve reprod…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2020)

Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Got it:  Hondo – Brixton’s most hated landlords – launch a ‘Truth Of Brixton’ Twitter account



Had a look at the new Twitter account. Interesting bunch of followers. Not say they support Hondo. Several journalists from magazines like Vice for example.

Shows how effective the Nour campaign has been.

Looks like genuine twitter account. The link on twitter goes to this press briefing note on Hondo website









						Hondo Statement on Nour Cash & Carry - Hondo
					

Hondo recognises that Brixton Market plays a huge part in the lives of thousands of people and is integral to what makes Brixton home. We are committed to protecting this community asset for many years to come. In stark contrast to the false and appalling allegations circulating on social media...




					hondo-enterprises.com


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Had a look at the new Twitter account. Interesting bunch of followers. Not say they support Hondo. Several journalists from magazines like Vice for example.
> 
> Shows how effective the Nour campaign has been.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'll follow them as well but not because I'm supporting them in any way at all.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 19, 2020)

Nour is safe for now!


----------



## LuffPark (Jun 20, 2020)

community statement


----------



## Bond (Jun 20, 2020)

Excellent news


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2020)

Lovely! Brixton community defeats multimillionaire property developer in fight to save Nour Cash & Carry


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 22, 2020)

Great to see all the local Labour councillors bombarding us with emails taking the credit. Which of them did anything until they could see which way the wind was blowing?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

So Hondo want to create two units out of one in a listed property.  Anyone know any more?

*error corrected!


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 6, 2020)

That says that it’s buikdong internal walls not knocking them down doesn’t it?

Planning permission all depends on what is listed and why. It’s a combination of social and physical isn’t it?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> That says that it’s buikdong internal walls not knocking them down doesn’t it?


Yes, I misread that. I wonder if the rents for the new half units will be set at precisely half of what they're currently charging? LOL.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 221159
> 
> So Hondo want to create two units out of one in a listed property.  Anyone know any more?
> 
> *error corrected!



There's one objection on the planning site



> *(Objects)*
> *Comment submitted date: Fri 12 Jun 2020*
> [REDACTED] are currently renting this unit and running a restaurant for almost ten years. If this unit is divided into two, it will be too small to run [REDACTED] and be difficult to continue [REDACTED]. This plan should not be approved during the current tenant stay.








						20/01737/LB     |              Construction of an internal wall to create 2 separate units (Unit 14b and Unit 14c). (Please note: The reference number for this Listed Building Consent application is 20/01737/LB but there is also an associated application for Full Planning Permission related to these works with reference number: 20/01736/FUL)                  |                                                                      14B-14C Market Row London SW9 8LB
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk
				




So Hondo want to half the space of the Kamone restaurant while the business is still trying to trade there.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 7, 2020)

‘He’s Buying Up Brixton’: Beloved Grocer’s Eviction Sparks Gentrification Fight (Published 2020)
					

In south London, people rebelled when a developer, backed by an American hedge fund, tried to evict Nour Cash & Carry.




					www.nytimes.com
				




The NYT has an article on Nour, including a self-pitying interview with TMcW himself.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 7, 2020)

Not controversial from a LB pov. The division/combination of units has been ongoing in the market forever, which you can tell by the jumble of unit nubers on the plans.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> ‘He’s Buying Up Brixton’: Beloved Grocer’s Eviction Sparks Gentrification Fight (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> In south London, people rebelled when a developer, backed by an American hedge fund, tried to evict Nour Cash & Carry.
> ...





> His manager “effectively dropped” his band after other artists complained about his work in Brixton.
> 
> “It’s all part of this crazy cancel culture,” he said. “It’s astonishing to me.”


I assume by 'cancel culture' he means things like the #metoo movement where privileged public figures are called out on their dubious words and actions in the past. Yep, really crazy.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

> With financial backing from the American hedge fund Angelo Gordon, Mr. McWilliams bought the covered markets in 2018 for more than 37 million pounds, about $46 million today, along with a popular nightclub and another property he plans to convert into a 20-st





> Mr. McWilliams said he wasn’t interested in changing Brixton. He wondered why he was cast as the villain, given that he had already spent more than £2 million, or $2.5 million, to fix plumbing problems, refurbish bathrooms and install a heating system that will keep the market busy during winter.


Newly arrived multi millionaire property developer can't understand why local people aren't gushingly grateful to him for investing money from a US property investment company into his own multi-million properties with the end game of making them more profitable and returning a sizeable return to the aforementioned property investment company.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Not controversial from a LB pov. The division/combination of units has been ongoing in the market forever, which you can tell by the jumble of unit nubers on the plans.
> 
> View attachment 221240


That unit has operated as a double for at least a decade and from what I gather the occupants aren't too chuffed at having their premises cut in half. Surely the fair and correct way to do this kind of thing is wait until the lease has ended?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 7, 2020)

editor said:


> That unit has operated as a double for at least a decade and from what I gather the occupants aren't too chuffed at having their premises cut in half. Surely the fair and correct way to do this kind of thing is wait until the lease has ended?


Oh for sure it's a dick move on the tenants. Just not objectable to on planning or listed building terms


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2020)

Brixton Village reported in the Nasdaq!









						London restaurants fret as going out goes out of style
					

Restaurants might have reopened, but the owner of Etta's Seafood Kitchen in London's Brixton Village market fears the prolonged COVID-19 lockdown may have changed customer behaviour for good.




					www.nasdaq.com


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Aug 4, 2020)

editor said:


> Brixton Village reported in the Nasdaq!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Etta is absolutely right. Traders in Brixton are really suffering right now. Footfall is way down, people are not eating out in the same numbers, which means that retailers as well as cafe/restaurants are hurting. There is a very real danger that a great many well known Brixton institutions are going to have to close between now and Christmas.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

RushcroftRoader said:


> Etta is absolutely right. Traders in Brixton are really suffering right now. Footfall is way down, people are not eating out in the same numbers, which means that retailers as well as cafe/restaurants are hurting. There is a very real danger that a great many well known Brixton institutions are going to have to close between now and Christmas.


Brixton seems to have been heading into complete over-saturation to me for ages now - how many restaurants/burger bars/chicken joints do we need? The lockdown has clearly hit some businesses harder than others - some seem to have thrived on takeaways - but the Village looked a lot busier when I've walked past recently.

Here's how it looked on Saturday


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 4, 2020)

it'll be interesting to see what happens next, the rents are due and most of the owners I know haven't got enough income to pay their staff let alone rent etc. with no offer from the owners to help. I can see a lot of empty units appearing in the next six months


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> it'll be interesting to see what happens next, the rents are due and most of the owners I know haven't got enough income to pay their staff let alone rent etc. with no offer from the owners to help. I can see a lot of empty units appearing in the next six months


I assume Hondo's business plan was to keep squeezing the rent lemon as tightly as they could, along with the assumption that footfall was going to remain upwardly mobile and so rent prices could carry on going upwards with every lease renewal.

Be interesting to see what kind of support they offer.

Studio 73 has already left the Village and the owner had some spirited stories about McWilliams & Co.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2020)

The article does say oversaturation of restuarents has taken place. 

Im in West End a lot. Some street space has been given over for tables outside restaurents. 

Ive seen over last few weeks gradual less and less social distancing going on in places where restaurents/ bars are open. 

From peope keeping a distance from each table its been getting less. 

Same with pubs.

Restaurents/ bars are not going to survive long term without government bail out if social distancing is kept to. 

Given this government messages are contradictory - go out but observe social distancing- Get economy going but the virus has not gone away. 

I see a crisis in the economy coming. 

The economy as editor points out in regard to Hondo was based on various kinds of rent seeking. Assumption that the way modern capitalism works is that there is never ending way to extract higher rents from property for example. 

This is crunch time. 

Tories arent going to support small business for ever. So job losses will result. 

London was economy was based on servicing the rich and the companies linked to financial sector. The lockdown has put and end to that for the next year.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2020)

I would like to know why they own a company - and they don't put their income and expenditure or capital purchases through the accounts





						HONDO ENTERPRISES LTD filing history - Find and update company information - GOV.UK
					

HONDO ENTERPRISES LTD - Free company information from Companies House including registered office address, filing history, accounts, annual return, officers, charges, business activity




					beta.companieshouse.gov.uk
				




Surely people should be able to question what is going on when they bring forward planning applications and yet the finance for the development is not declared.
It could be Russian oligarchs, drug money or anything else. Whatever it is it's not money from Hondo Enterprises Ltd.

As Boris says we've got a world beating system of money laundering detection - as any Brixton resident will find if they are rash enough to open a bank account at Nat West Brixton.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2020)

The Village is absolutely rammed right now. The DJs are back too,


----------



## CH1 (Aug 7, 2020)

editor said:


> The Village is absolutely rammed right now. The DJs are back too,


How is their Track and Trace/? I notice that with pubs it is very variable. I hear the Hobgoblin take your name and address - yet others leave it to the discretion of the visitor to scan their Q code - if they have a mobile phone that does this.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2020)

CH1 said:


> How is their Track and Trace/? I notice that with pubs it is very variable. I hear the Hobgoblin take your name and address - yet others leave it to the discretion of the visitor to scan their Q code - if they have a mobile phone that does this.


I didn't see anything going on. 

Hootananny does indeed take your name and phone number as you come in, with sanitiser by the entrance. It's the same at the Railway, who also insist that you sanitise your hands before you can come in and then it's app/table service only. They've done it well.

Mind you, nothing can compare to Khan's: temperature probe as you come in with a request to sanitise your hands with what feels like liquid soap by the door  (with no water - eek) and the waiter has a full protective visor and rubber gloves, plus there's a plexiglass screen at the till. Amusingly this looks like a TV set.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2020)

Booze in every unit, morning till night!









						Hondo hopeful of 8am-1am BOOZE licence for Brixton Village and Market Row – despite major concerns from Met Police
					

The owner of Brixton Village and Market Row is hoping to be able to sell alcohol at both locations from 8am-1am.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Leon Kreitzman (Sep 11, 2020)

I note someone said Impact Brixton is one of Lambeth Council's favourite projects. Pity it is inaccessible to people with  mobility impairment.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2020)

Leon Kreitzman said:


> I note someone said Impact Brixton is one of Lambeth Council's favourite projects. Pity it is inaccessible to people with  mobility impairment.


Their description immediately puts me into Repel Mode, as does anything that declares itself to be a Hub. 



> A place to call home for a diverse community of entrepreneurs, freelancers, dreamers, creators and social change makers in South London


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2020)

Two long term businesses leave Brixton Village:









						In photos: The Wig Bazaar in Brixton Village closes for good, Sept 2020
					

Brixton Buzz was saddened to see the demise of one of Brixton Village’s quirkier shops, with the Wig Bazaar announcing that it is closing down permanently.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Studio 73 Gallery in Brixton Village closes down with farewell photographic show, 29th Sept – 4th Oct 2020


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

Interesting piece here: 

Taylor McWilliam, the Texan property developer, friend of Prince Harry and DJ, has been no stranger to gentrification battles since he bought large swaths of Brixton, in south London, with the backing of a New York hedge fund. 

Since he bought Brixton market in 2018, McWilliam has rarely been out of the news, with campaigners claiming the tourist-destination image of the market is undermining local businesses and the character of the area. This summer he hit the headlines when the campaign to save Nour Cash & Carry from eviction unexpectedly went global after a protest during an online charity concert featuring a DJ set by McWilliam, in front of an audience of more than 1,000 people.


A much-loved family business, Nour has been saved, but McWilliams is once again the focus of huge local opposition, this time against plans to build a 20-storey tower, designed by the British Ghanaian architect David Adjaye. Council officers have recommended that the tower go ahead on the basis that it will regenerate the area and provide jobs and a new public realm.

Yet prior to the council’s forthcoming decision on Tuesday, more than 1,000 objections had been lodged, including from the local MP, ward councillors and a 7,000 strong petition against the scheme.


McWilliams, with his partying and royal connections, is the perfect target for community anger. But the story of a colourful developer at loggerheads with local activists obscures the bigger picture, which is the effect that global finance, in the shape of hedge funds, private equity and global property development companies, is having on places such as Brixton. Although McWilliams announced that he had bought Brixton market through his company Hondo Enterprises, the legal owners are two special-purpose vehicles backed by the New York hedge fund Angelo Gordon, while the fate of the Brixton arches was determined by US private equity.

Earlier this year, Lambeth council appointed Tom Branton as director of regeneration, giving an indication of its vision for the area. Branton has previously worked for Southwark council, as project manager of the controversial Elephant & Castle regeneration scheme, carried out in partnership with the Australia-based developer Lendlease. He moved on from the council to work for Lendlease, where he was development manager on the same project, Elephant Park. Built on the site of the demolished Heygate estate, Elephant Park includes nearly 3,000 luxury apartments, of which only 82 are social housing. Of the properties built in the first phase, most were sold to foreign investors.

Branton later went with Lendlease to Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, to work on the Tun Razak Exchange, described as an Asian version of Canary Wharf.









						'Regeneration' is too often an unfair fight between local people and global finance | Anna Minton
					

On Tuesday a London council decides over a 20-storey tower in Brixton – a tale familiar to cities from Manchester to Sydney, says author and academic Anna Minton




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

This happened in Dec 2018:

Starz Real Estate refinances Brixton Markets
Recently launched debt fund Starz Real Estate has refinanced the loans a JV between Angelo Gordon and Hondo Enterprises used to purchase Brixton Markets.

The joint venture bought the market earlier this year for £37.25m after Market Villages flipped ownership of the leasehold having exercised its pre-emption rights.









						Starz Real Estate refinances Brixton Markets
					

Recently launched debt fund Starz Real Estate has refinanced the loans a JV between Angelo Gordon and Hondo Enterprises used to purchase Brixton Markets.




					www.propertyweek.com


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2020)

And yet another boozy food outlet is set to open 








						Straight out of the Cotswolds – Baz & Fred pizzas coming to Brixton Village
					

After picking up plenty of glowing reviews for their Cirencester pub pizzas from the likes of the Times. Highlife Magazine and Telegraph, Baz & Fred are now bringing their pizza business to Bri…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2020)

Hondo and Brixton Village Hondo and Brixton Village – turning our traditional market into a fast-food, booze-filled destination


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2020)

414 update

Brixton Jamm set to take over Brixton’s legendary 414 Club


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 4, 2020)

Not the worst news ever! Brixton Jamm put on some good nights, and are quite a credible operator. At least its staying a club, let's hope its turns out decent.


----------



## nick (Dec 4, 2020)

This sounds like a good thing (circumstances considered ) ?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 4, 2020)

editor said:


> 414 update
> 
> Brixton Jamm set to take over Brixton’s legendary 414 Club


I may well be missing something but I'm not sure that this will necessarily be successful based on this particular application. For a certificate of lawful use to be granted the use not only needs to have carried on continuously for 10yrs but that breach needs to be ongoing at the time the application is made. The application appears to gloss over the fact that it is not currently in use and has not been for a couple of years. It's complicated and I'm not a planner so I would be interested to hear what Stephane Sadoux (the academic quoted in the article) thinks.

That said, if they did start up as a club again, assuming that there has been no intervening use, they could then make the application. They would need to show that on a balance of probabilities the two floors had been in use for 10 years with no intervening uses. This might be more difficult if the owners at the time of the use were not prepared to cooperate. This route involves some risk because they would have to start up without a guarantee of success. I am not sure whether it has any bearing that another use was granted whilst it was closed but suspect not if the development did not lawfully commence (which does not require very much to happen).


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2020)

Rushy said:


> I may well be missing something but I'm not sure that this will necessarily be successful based on this particular application. For a certificate of lawful use to be granted the use not only needs to have carried on continuously for 10yrs but that breach needs to be ongoing at the time the application is made. The application appears to gloss over the fact that it is not currently in use and has not been for a couple of years. It's complicated and I'm not a planner so I would be interested to hear what Stephane Sadoux (the academic quoted in the article) thinks.
> 
> That said, if they did start up as a club again, assuming that there has been no intervening use, they could then make the application. They would need to show that on a balance of probabilities the two floors had been in use for 10 years with no intervening uses. This might be more difficult if the owners at the time of the use were not prepared to cooperate. This route involves some risk because they would have to start up without a guarantee of success. I am not sure whether it has any bearing that another use was granted whilst it was closed but suspect not if the development did not lawfully commence (which does not require very much to happen).


Thanks for this - I'll forward it to Stephane.


----------



## Stephane (Dec 7, 2020)

Rushy said:


> I may well be missing something but I'm not sure that this will necessarily be successful based on this particular application. For a certificate of lawful use to be granted the use not only needs to have carried on continuously for 10yrs but that breach needs to be ongoing at the time the application is made. The application appears to gloss over the fact that it is not currently in use and has not been for a couple of years. It's complicated and I'm not a planner so I would be interested to hear what Stephane Sadoux (the academic quoted in the article) thinks.
> 
> That said, if they did start up as a club again, assuming that there has been no intervening use, they could then make the application. They would need to show that on a balance of probabilities the two floors had been in use for 10 years with no intervening uses. This might be more difficult if the owners at the time of the use were not prepared to cooperate. This route involves some risk because they would have to start up without a guarantee of success. I am not sure whether it has any bearing that another use was granted whilst it was closed but suspect not if the development did not lawfully commence (which does not require very much to happen).



Hello Rushy. Thanks for your comment, you are right in many ways. First and foremost because the issue of continuity is certainly one aspect that should be taken into account when assessing this type of application. This particular one will be an interesting case since, as you mention, the building has not been in use for some time - since June 2019. This is something the applicants actually acknowledge in their letter, which is available to the public as part of the application you can see on the Lambeth Council website. 
It is worth pointing out that the process whereby such applications are examined must rely on factual information and legislative frameworks only. There is little scope, if any, for interpretation. The outcome uncertain. Which is why I referred to the granting of a certificate as a possibility, rather than something that is inevitable. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2020)

Plans announced for the 414

Exclusive: Brixton Jamm and Percolate reveal their plans for a new club at 414 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 11, 2020)

They seem to be saying all the right things, very positive. I won't darken their doors though unless that slippy bastard of a staircase is reinstalled, mind.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2021)

So Hondo managed to wangle it so that the upstairs space at the 414 can be used as part of the club.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 20, 2021)

Stephane said:


> Hello Rushy. Thanks for your comment, you are right in many ways. First and foremost because the issue of continuity is certainly one aspect that should be taken into account when assessing this type of application. This particular one will be an interesting case since, as you mention, the building has not been in use for some time - since June 2019. This is something the applicants actually acknowledge in their letter, which is available to the public as part of the application you can see on the Lambeth Council website.
> It is worth pointing out that the process whereby such applications are examined must rely on factual information and legislative frameworks only. There is little scope, if any, for interpretation. The outcome uncertain. Which is why I referred to the granting of a certificate as a possibility, rather than something that is inevitable. I hope this answers your question.


Very geeky and dull, I know, but you may be interested in this blog post Stephane. It clarifies a point about a use having to be ongoing at the time of application and differentiates between ongoing and "active". Funnily enough he is referring to a potential misunderstanding of the paragraph in his book from which my own misunderstanding originally arose. Serendipitous!


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2021)

Hondo are now running a recording studio in the Village with a publicity generating competition announced



> Our mission at BRXTN studios is to create a sanctuary for artists to discover and express their unique genius. We incubate artists to develop them, offering a one-stop shop for their creativity. Our state-of-the-art facilities and studio lounge combined with the energy of Brixton welcomes all sounds. We are committed to the next generation of talent and believe that none should be excluded regardless of their ethnicity, gender or background.











						Brxtn Voices - BRXTN Village Studios
					

BRIXTONVOICES A COMPETITION TO FIND THE NEXT BEST MUSICAL TALENT IN SOUTH LONDON PRESENTED BY BRXTN STUDIOS WHAT Brixton Voices is a competition in search of south London’s next big musical talent marking the opening of BRXTN Studios – a new state-of-the-art music recording studio located in the...




					brxtnstudios.com


----------



## CH1 (Apr 1, 2021)

editor said:


> Hondo are now running a recording studio in the Village with a publicity generating competition announced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first thing I thought of when I saw this

was Orwells boot: *If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face — forever.*

But it's not really that is it? More like being detained in a hip meeting room until the work is on-trend.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 7, 2021)

It's not only Brixton in the throes of an American takeover.
Amazingly to me (as an ex Tractor Boys local) Ipswich Town Football club has just been sold to "a group of investors" currently running the soccer team "Phoenix Rising"

It'll take more than that to resurrect Ipswich's reputation - which is a shame because when I was a schoolboy they had good managers and were in the (then) First Division.

John Peel - an ardent supporter - must be spinning in his grave. Or perhaps he's just thinking of "Teenage Kicks".
Ipswich Town takeover: Marcus Evans sells club to American investors for £40m


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2021)

This is just a disgraceful way to treat a tenant of 11 years 









						Cornercopia leaves Brixton Village after landlords Hondo hike up rent prices and strip away tenancy rights
					

Long standing Brixton retailer Cornercopia has been forced out of Brixton Village – their home of eleven years – as a result of huge rent hikes imposed by their landlord Hondo. They tol…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2021)

Latest ridiculous PR bullshit from Brixton Village. You know, the place run by a multi millionaire socialite DJ backed by the near-unimaginable wealth of US-based global investment giants, Angelo Gordon.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2021)

The comments on this article have gone completely crazy, with one poster - who _surely_ has no connection with the Brixton Project or Hondo - defending the market's gentrification and insisting that the mere act of documenting the place is 'race baiting.' He then goes on to compare the plight of the middle class wine drinkers in the Village with the racism and hardships suffered by the Windrush Generation. It really is rather special. Best of all, he must have spent hours and hours last night upvoting his own comments which - up to that point - has been universally disliked.









						Brixton Village 2021: Marketing vs Reality – in photos
					

Brixton Village has started marketing itself as some sort of ‘alternative’ on the ‘other side.’ We went along to see what has changed and quickly formed our own opinion, but…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 2, 2021)

On the topic of racism:

"We have chosen ‘the village’, not to guilt trip frequenters, or even overpriced gentrifiers. We have chosen the village because it is a symbolic symptom of racist and classist displacement, of irresponsibility"









						Reclaim Brixton 25th April: Black Revs and the Brixton Village Black Blockade action
					

With today’s Reclaim Brixton event about to start (click here to see full details and times), the London Black Revolutionaries (Black Revs) have issues a press statement about their involveme…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Here's an interesting and in-depth (210 pages!)  Phd Study here focussed on the Village



> *Alienation and Authenticity in Brixton: An ethnography of a changing neighbourhood *
> 
> The workers who staff the cafés and restaurants of Brixton Village Market are largely young, culture rich and cash poor – Mary was in a similar situation (section 6.4). As workers we must insist that we are remarkable in order to fit the profile of employee in such places, however as I worked my shifts I realised I was anything but. Slowly the hopeful lie that such businesses are somehow better workplaces than your average chain unravels as the wages stay low and the tips still don’t make up for it. Eventually I realised that I was an interchangeable part of the machine, despite knowing the owner of the business and giving my opinion on the formulation of the baba ghanoush I remained alienated from the means of production. As with workers, businesses scrabble to claim cultural difference through notions of ‘independence’ and ‘entrepreneurship’ or even ‘artisanship’ and ‘craft’ – otherwise ‘authenticity’.






			https://discovery.ucl.ac.uk/id/eprint/10028038/1/FinalPhDSamBarton.pdf


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2021)

editor said:


> The comments on this article have gone completely crazy, with one poster - who _surely_ has no connection with the Brixton Project or Hondo - defending the market's gentrification and insisting that the mere act of documenting the place is 'race baiting.' He then goes on to compare the plight of the middle class wine drinkers in the Village with the racism and hardships suffered by the Windrush Generation. It really is rather special. Best of all, he must have spent hours and hours last night upvoting his own comments which - up to that point - has been universally disliked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The poster spent an awful lot of effort on the opposing gentrification = racism line. 

The issue was Hondo marketing line being about diversity. Poster says that is about the businesses not the clientelle. Which is nit picking imo.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> The poster spent an awful lot of effort on the opposing gentrification = racism line.
> 
> The issue was Hondo marketing line being about diversity. Poster says that is about the businesses not the clientelle. Which is nit picking imo.


These were some of the better responses to the daft 'race-baiting' 'anti-white' racism nonsense:



> What a load of disingenuous, patronising nonsense. Trying to compare the ‘plight’ of the well-off, privileged wine drinkers in the Village with the very real racism, hardship and prejudice experienced by the Windrush generation is ignorant, trite and insulting.





> think Buzz has done a great bit of local journalism here: American multi millionaire backed by fat US investment funds parachutes into Brixton and buys up traditional market, hikes up the rents, tries to get rid of long standing businesses (Nour, wig shop, Cornercopia etc), invites in trendy businesses with zero connections to the area (Baz and Fred pizzas, Tapas Bar, Oowee vegan chain etc) and then tries to market the white-ified, gentrified space as ‘alternative and diverse” and being connected to the area’s ‘rich cultural heritage.’


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 3, 2021)

I'm beginning to wonder if you could crowd source a mortgage.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if you could crowd source a mortgage.


You've lost me here.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 3, 2021)

editor said:


> You've lost me here.


Sorry. I've been very into crowdsourcing to pay artists I like and  fund projects I like the sound of.
The fact that corporations have such capital to  vacuum up  core bits of the community makes me wish that  they could be save by community  financial action.
That made me think of crowdsourcing property ownership.  Probably couldn't go for a lump sum kickstarter  but  maybe a long term payment  patreon.

It wouldn't work as it would just be seen as a way to get more milk from the cow  and  the fact  that  most people wouldn't agree on co-ownership terms  but a man can dream.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Sorry. I've been very into crowdsourcing to pay artists I like and  fund projects I like the sound of.
> The fact that corporations have such capital to  vacuum up  core bits of the community makes me wish that  they could be save by community  financial action.
> That made me think of crowdsourcing property ownership.  Probably couldn't go for a lump sum kickstarter  but  maybe a long term payment  patreon.
> 
> It wouldn't work as it would just be seen as a way to get more milk from the cow  and  the fact  that  most people wouldn't agree on co-ownership terms  but a man can dream.


I wish I could happen but seeing that Hondo slapped down a hefty £37.25 million for the Village three years ago,  I can't imagine any kind of community funding achieving those kinds of sky high sums.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 3, 2021)

Yeah property prices long became the sole consideration of the hyper-wealthy or those who have the ear of them.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2021)

Good piece in the Guardian



> Since he bought Brixton market in 2018, McWilliam has rarely been out of the news, with campaigners claiming the tourist-destination image of the market is undermining local businesses and the character of the area. This summer he hit the headlines when the campaign to save Nour Cash & Carry from eviction unexpectedly went global after a protest during an online charity concert featuring a DJ set by McWilliam, in front of an audience of more than 1,000 people.
> 
> A much-loved family business, Nour has been saved, but McWilliams is once again the focus of huge local opposition, this time against plans to build a 20-storey tower, designed by the British Ghanaian architect David Adjaye. Council officers have recommended that the tower go ahead on the basis that it will regenerate the area and provide jobs and a new public realm.
> 
> Yet prior to the council’s forthcoming decision on Tuesday, more than 1,000 objections had been lodged, including from the local MP, ward councillors and a 7,000 strong petition against the scheme





> Earlier this year, Lambeth council appointed Tom Branton as director of regeneration, giving an indication of its vision for the area. Branton has previously worked for Southwark council, as project manager of the controversial Elephant & Castle regeneration scheme, carried out in partnership with the Australia-based developer Lendlease. He moved on from the council to work for Lendlease, where he was development manager on the same project, Elephant Park. Built on the site of the demolished Heygate estate, Elephant Park includes nearly 3,000 luxury apartments, of which only 82 are social housing. Of the properties built in the first phase, most were sold to foreign investors.
> 
> Branton later went with Lendlease to Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, to work on the Tun Razak Exchange, described as an Asian version of Canary Wharf.











						'Regeneration' is too often an unfair fight between local people and global finance | Anna Minton
					

On Tuesday a London council decides over a 20-storey tower in Brixton – a tale familiar to cities from Manchester to Sydney, says author and academic Anna Minton




					www.theguardian.com
				




*Just seen that the article is 10 months old. Oops.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 6, 2021)

.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2022)

A friend reports that McWilliams was seen 'sniffing' about around the back of the arches (where the Hondo Tower is supposed to go, and thus displace the existing small businesses).

He said:


> I’m pleased to say that some of the other arches recognised him and starting shouting wanker at him



👌


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2022)

Latest from evil Hondo






> EVICTION ALERT! Taylor McWilliams is trying to kick out Phil's Fruit + Veg, which has been part of Brixton Market for 20 years! Look as this appalling email from Hondo and see just how little they think of their tenants- their tenants who make all their profit for them.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 10, 2022)

scumbag.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2022)

editor said:


> Latest from evil Hondo
> 
> View attachment 346335
> 
> ...



surprised they've obscured tom richardson's name as anyone who googles hondo and head of asset management can find it in an instant

more surprising is richardson's claim here (from his linkedin page)

about his skill working with tenants which isn't really demonstrated by the message above


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> surprised they've obscured tom richardson's name as anyone who googles hondo and head of asset management can find it in an instant
> 
> more surprising is richardson's claim here (from his linkedin page)
> View attachment 346610
> about his skill working with tenants which isn't really demonstrated by the message above



Oh come on! He _does_ wish his soon-to-be ex-tenant a "good weekend"! Must have been on a course.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2022)

This is a remarkably insensitive message, suggesting that they've been eyeing up the site since 2019 - when it was Louise and Tony's home.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 7, 2022)

editor said:


> This is a remarkably insensitive message, suggesting that they've been eyeing up the site since 2019 - when it was Louise and Tony's home.
> 
> View attachment 354684



confused, who posted this ?
it looks like the people behind the new venue rather than hondo/macwilliams


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> confused, who posted this ?
> it looks like the people behind the new venue rather than hondo/macwilliams



I've just taken a look around the new venue and it looks fantastic. They're having a load of soft launches until a full launch in the New Year.
I've just had a meeting with the people behind the venture and have reminded them of their original commitments to the community that were posted on Buzz two years ago.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2022)

Photos here Exclusive: we take a look at Brixton’s new Ton of Bricks club ahead of its official opening


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 7, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> confused, who posted this ?
> it looks like the people behind the new venue rather than hondo/macwilliams


The  Brixton jamm lot?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 7, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> The  Brixton jamm lot?



dunno, which is why im confused its more like a consortium of different brands, who fits where 
how much are hondo involved, ive seen stuff on various social platforms, some of it quite negative, others loving it.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

Any updates on the promised - 
"discounted food and drinks periods based for people living in Brixton postcodes SW2, SW9, SE5 and SE24 [...] free entry to local hospitality workers on the door after their shifts and discounts on the bar." ?


----------



## TopCat (Dec 7, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Any updates on the promised -
> "discounted food and drinks periods based for people living in Brixton postcodes SW2, SW9, SE5 and SE24 [...] free entry to local hospitality workers on the door after their shifts and discounts on the bar." ?


Spend the claps.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 9, 2022)

Good article here, with a lengthy response from 'Ton of Brix'.



			https://ra.co/news/78219


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Any updates on the promised -
> "discounted food and drinks periods based for people living in Brixton postcodes SW2, SW9, SE5 and SE24 [...] free entry to local hospitality workers on the door after their shifts and discounts on the bar." ?


I spoke with them to remind them of this commitment and they said that's all going ahead when they launch properly in the NY.  

And I will keep on reminding them of this fact.


----------

